# IUI With Vaginismus Part 43



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ladies - Happy chatting  

Amanda x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thought I'd get this thread going! Can you believe number 43!

Hope everyone is well today.

Off for my accupucture session in a short while. Sucking on some chips while I wait for the clock to tick round


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - I'm glad that you've identified at least part of the problem. It really is the first step to moving on, even if you don't feel like that now. Hope appointment with the gp does ok.  

I agree, Polly would make a fab life coach/counsellor. She is very wise 

I took Will to mother and toddler group this morning and now am zonked. I've made an appointment to register no2's birth tomorrow, so we'll have to commit to a name by then.  Much as I like Zebedee, that won't be it (although I might use it for a dog in the future). i don't want to say what the real name is incas you all hate it.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Emma I am sure we wont hate it and who cares if we do. I can't wait to find out tomoorow, I am sure I will love it

GP was nect to useless came out feeling worse, I do have a number to ring next week about seeing a councellor. I'll rant more about it all tomorrow.

Working tonight although I don't feel like it. Its a womens night in a pub so I'm not sure what to expect.

back tomorrow
Donna x x

P.s Annie how was accupunture?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, does that mean that you are NEVER going to tell us? Or just that you want to wait until we can't talk you out of it  . I bet we will all love it. And in any case, you shouldn't care if we do, as Donna says, it is your business. But it is a great way of building up the tension!

Annie, did the acupuncture help?

Donna, so sorry the gp didn't help. Did Dh go with you? How wasn't she helpful - did she/he think you should persevere with the drugs you have? At least you have access to a counsellor now, so although it would be nice to see some one NOW, it is a step further.

I have had a sh1t day - a meeting that I wasn't looking forward to because it includes a complete nutter and it was ten times worse than I thought. I wasn't wise at all, otherwise I would have walked out of it!!! I am trying not to drink during the week, but DH has poured 2 large glasses of whisky down my throat and opened a bottle of red wine. Migraine day tomorrow!  

love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning all

Donna - I was gutted to read that your GP wasn't helpful. Hopefully the number he has given you for a counsellor will put you in touch with someone lovely. Make sure you call whe you can!
How was the party last night?

Emma - I am sure we're going to love Zebedee's real name. So, don't keep us waiting any longer!

Polly -  , sorry - the thought of you in a meeting with a "nutter" did make me giggle. A nutter in what way?!? Don't blame you for opening a bottle of red after a day like that!


Acupuncture was lovely as always. I wish I could arrange for you all to meet the lady that does it. She's the best counsellor in the world. She has an amazing way of making you see things in a much more positive way without realising that she's done it - very clever! She's trying to set herself up as a support service for women experiencing infertility. Through treating so many women with various conditions and going through treatments, she realised there is no one out there for us to talk to. I told her I thought it was an amazing idea. 

She did a few needles on me and then gave my stomach a massage to try and get it all moving. I still felt really bloated and sick last night, but the gas has started moving down (ewww sorry!) She asked me to give it a week and maybe go back for another session if things aren't improving much.

Can't be all bad though - I just had a fry up


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Back properly later. Ok, we have reached a final decision ..... Robin Edward. Obviously you'll all have to say you like it now.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - lovely jubbly   your own little Robin - love it!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I am so disappointed. I was thinking Algernon, Septimus, Ethelred, Hilary, Zacharia, Xenocrates, Filostrato, Lysander, Abantiades, Aldobrandido, Methuselah, Mortimor, Sherlock, Noah, Orlando or Quentin. 

Lovely names tho'! 

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly. Actually I was thinking of something 'out there' as Emma was so reluctant to tell us.

Emma- I LOVE it! Such a cute name 

Annie- Id love to give acupuncture a go. I need something to relax me Ill check the yellow pages for local people.

Donna- Sorry about the GP experience. Most of them just dont have the training to deal with this stuff. When I was feeling low and mentioned it to my GP he said, "You probably know more about this than me as you've studied psychology" !!!!! They tend to know a little bit about a lot of things rather than a lot about specific things. Once you find the right person to help you will know it, it will feel 'right'. It might take a bit of time before you find that person but boy will it be worth it in the end


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly -   i like a few of them!!! I might write them down and keep them for consideration myself! Septimus  - now that I like


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Emma I love the name (Its my youngest brothers second name) I am disappointed though as I thought it was going to be a 'weird' name and had built myself up for it. Little Robin bless him sounds so cute.

Annie I loved accupunture when I had it to, I have been thinking about finding one and going again but realisitically I don't think I could afford it.

GP yesterday just didn't have time for me ( I don't like this particular dr anyway as he has never been any good with the boys - I will try to see someone different when I go back in 2 weeks) I was with him for about 3 mins. Told him about the cutting and he just typed on the computer didn't say anything. Told me to keep on the medication as it 'takes a while' I asked him about a counsellor and he said 'oh if you like' and gave me a number. I didn't feel I could ask anything about and just hurried out.

Party last night was an experience. Everyone was drunk apart from the 3 of us that were working (I think even the bar staff were drinking) anyway they had 2 strippers which weren't much to look at and loved themsleves far to much.
I was shocked though that they actually got naked and were happily dancing about with there bits swinging everywhere. - I ask you on a thursday night.
The second 1 got me up a couple of times to rub lotion on various parts of him and take is boxers off, but then once he was naked he grabbed me and carried me over to the pool table and threw me on it - oh the shame! He then layed on top of me waving his thing all over me, I lay there dying with embarresment and saying don't you dare put THAT near my face! It wouldn't have been so bad if I had had a drink but I was sober.
My unit manager as also video'd it all on her phone

Well on that note I think I leave it lol

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna, I don't know what to say about your evening.    

Polly - dh would happily have had many of the names on your list!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

To be honest the stripper went to far in my book. He was there being paid for people to touch him and I wasn't. I guess he thought well she works for ann summers fair game but I didn't like him rubbing up against me and at one point (when I was taking his boxers off) he grabbed my boob well I am sorry but to me that is abuse I didn't ask or give my pomission to be touched.

Loving the new ticker

Can't beleive Will and Hannah will be 2 soon.

Right girls, I am still feeling rubbish and you guys have been great and I think we all deserve a treat and we need to celebrate Robins birth so.................. Lets organise a meet
Beginning of April suit anyone?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma I meant to say, My aunt is coming up to london on the 2nd March so she will bring the bits of your present that I left there when we were down there. So I haven't forgotten and it should all be with you soon - albiet a little late, sorry


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oooo yes


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

well thats me and you meeting then Polly lol


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna -   at the behaviour of that stripper. Sounds to me like he got far too carried away, and perhaps as you say thought you were "fair game". Poor you -those situations are awful. Sounds like you held your own though - well done you  
Your GP sounds so typical of many these days. Just sit typing into a computer as you pore your heart out   Asshole. When can you call and book in with the counsellor?

Emma - lovely ticker  


oooh yes to a meet in April


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Annie, Glad April suits you to. Hope Emma, Deedee and Claire can make it to if not we will find a date we can all manage then we need to decide where............................

I have to ring on wednesday between 11-12 to make an appointment with a counsellor

Anyone been watching Emmerdale? its just awful I don't know why I am watching its so upsetting

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Meet up is a very good idea indeed. 

Can't do the 3rd week in April (we are planning on a holiday somewhere in the uk, although haven't booked it yet), but any other time would be great. Dh is off work for most of April, so it doesn't need to be a weekend for me.

We _must_ get Claire to come.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OOO Thats great Emma is on board to yea! Just Deedee and Claire to go. Is claire back next week?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

After feeling ok yesterday I felt horrible by the evening and I don't feel to hot today either - I thought the tablets were beginning to take effects.
I wanted to cut myself again last night and it took all my strength not to do it but I managed not to give into the erge. I don't know what makes me wnat to do it.

I am throwing myself into our next meet up, I have found some cheap flights with aerlingus - can these cheap airlines be trusted? anyway I can fly from LGW to Dyblin for 36.00 return so better than the price I found when I looked before it would still be pricey as I would need to get rtain to Gatwick so will add to cost but I might be able to get the money together as I have a couple of months to do it

Donna x x 

p.s I am going to see Never Forget the musical tonight with my mum


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Website so one thing but then when you to look at flight times etc it all ends up being a different price, Just remembered I wont be able to fly to Dublin anyway as I have lost my passport so can only go to Belfast which I think is nearer Deedee anyway. Price looks like it will be around 60.00 for flights I still might be able to do but it is a lot of money just for the day


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Flippin 'eck, a lot has happened in my absence!!!!

Another meet- yeehah, you can count me in, I dont want to miss anything! 

Donna- What is the feeling when you want to cut? Is it anger? frustration? sadness? loneliness? Does it tend to be around the same time of day? Is it when you are on your own and have more time to think?
Something is triggering this reaction. Lets try to find out what it is


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Donna - That all sounds good to me   Thank-You for getting us all organised. Hope Claire can come  

Sorry to hear however that you felt bad last night and had the feeling of wanting to cut yourself   You need to get in touch with that counsellor asap. Make sure when you call on Wednesday that you tell them you need to see someone urgently. I really think you need to talk your feelings through with someone professional. 

We'll get there hun  


hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad your up for another meet Deedee, I guess we didn't all scare each other off last time. I am not sure if I will be able to make it to Ireland though but will see what I can do

Last night I just felt really down and upset and I din't know where it came from or what started it. I did feel alone. I was in the bath and I jsut really wanted to do it again (I was in the bath when I did it last time) so I got out of the bath and just cried as I didn't want to feel that way and I cant understand it. I don't feel incontrol

I know there is an element of attention seaking with the cutting whcih makes me feel even more stupid and pathetic. I want my friends to ralley round but in truth how can they when none of them really know what is going on, its easier to talk on here becasue I am typing and not speaking face to face

Donna x x


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

I know when you are waiting to see if your period comes or not you look out for everything, my period is due tomorrow and I have had seriously itchy boobs for a few days now and my bra's are feeling tighter. So I thought well maybe..... or am I imagining it cos I want it so much! But think I coming on now as I spotting   gutted. 

How are all of you?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Jen - sorry to hear that it didn't work this time. 

Donna - how are you today? Would it help to tell your firends about the cutting so that they can try to understand and rally round. I wonder if the more people that know the less likely you are to do something? The posiive thing yo should see from Friday night is that although you wanted to cut, and thought about doing it, you _didnt_ do it. You are far stronger than you give yourself credit for. 

How is everyone else?

We've had MIL here today, but she behaved herself perfectly. She is thrilled with the name we've chosen. My mother, however, is not.  Dh is back at work tomorrow. It has been nice having him here, but I'm looking forward to there being less mess and less football, rugby, and computer games.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Pray tell, when did DH have time for football and rugby?!? Did you not have him massaging your feet and doing all feeds and nappy changes while he was home   How are both the boys doing by the way?

Donna - I agree with Emma. It might be worth confiding in your friends. They can't help if they don't know. You might find they'll be a big support to you.

Jen - Has AF arrived in full now? Or are you still spotting? Any more thoughts about going back to see a GP, even a different one? Or a private specialist?

Morning everyone else. How are you all?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I am very   today. The boys took it in turn to keep me awake last night.   I decided to venture out with them to a local park this morning. It took ages to get ready to leave, and then when we got there I found it wasn't very good at all (hadn't been before) and I couldn't work out how to use the pushchair.  Lets hope this afternoon is more successful. 

Hope everyone else is Ok.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Jen- so sorry. Did AF arrive?

Emma- How are you coping with DH away? Well done you for venturing out . May have taken ages to get ready but you did it! It took me ages to work out how to use the pram too, Im only getting the hang of it now!!! did you buy a nice new one?

Donna- How are you today?

Claire and Polly- Hello! Let us know what you are up to.

crap weather here today so Hannah and I are


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah AF arrived - so fed up now.  

Since we started trying I have the worst period pains I have ever had plus the sore boobs, etc.

Sorry I be depressing - but once a month I do feel seriously fed up with it all.  

Emma - these new prams are so difficult to do. when i take my friends baby out i just carry her cos i give up lol

Hope you guys all ok. ignore my whinging just have to let it out now and then lol


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that I am ok. I thought you would worry if I just went AWOL.

DH and I are having problems AGAIN and maybe it is these that are casuing how I have been feeling lately. I have been living terrified that he will do something again, and basically he has $hit on me again so last night I asked him to leave.

Not sure what happens from now

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I shall pm you my work e-mail address. Send me a message if you want to chat this morning. I'm here til 12.30


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - that's not what you need right now, is it.  Please, please pm me if there is anything at all I can do. 

Could you go and stay with your parents or aunt for a few days just so you have a bit of company and support?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just popped on to see if Donna had posted. 

Donna - Are you alright? Please text me if you need to. I'm here


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna Im so sorry, I didnt know things were so bad.Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - I am away at a conference, so can't get on a lot. Really sad to hear that things are feeling no better, and are worse. I won't be home til thursday night if you wanted to yahoo. I wish I could give you a big hug   . Please make that appt with the counsellor tomorrow at least. You have all the support we can give you from here, so let us know if there is anything we can do.  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Please can you just let one of us know that you're alright


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Donna?!?!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Panic Over - I have made contact


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

phew, I was getting worried. Is she ok?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

She's OK Emma. No need to worry.

I'll pm you in a mo x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie Im glad you made contact with Donna, she has been in my thoughts a lot. I wish I lived  bit closer


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just checking in for Donna, is everything ok (as much as it can be)?

Love
polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep - as much as it can be Polly. I'll keep everyone posted if I hear from her again.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

It is so quiet without Donna.  Hope she is OK, or as OK as circumstances allow.

Have had my 1st really difficult day today and am struggling to hold it together. A 5am start for all of us (not dh, he is away ). Then major tantrums all day from W, who now seems to have a bit of a fever. R has a cold and is all snuffly and won't settle. And the dishwasher has broken, and the house is a bombsite. Dreading what the night holds in store.....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I worried you.

Things are not good i am not going to lie but I am finding out who my real friends are and I am being very surpirsed in good and bad ways. I am finding things very hard and the fact that I cant eat or sleep doesn't help with things I am a wreck.

Luke is coming over tonight to sort out when he can see the boys and how much I want him to pay etc . Not looking forward to that one, I have some friends coming over tonight to stay over with and spend day with us tomorrow - they have been my rock and I never thought it possible to lean on 2 people so much.

Emma poor W and R I hope they and you got some sleep last night.

I'll post when I am up to it

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Just when you think things are getting better - along comes a tummy bug   I was laid low all day yesterday and just could not stop vomitting. I had to call my Mum out of work to come and see to me & Hannah! She ended up calling the emergency Dr as I was so bad. Seems to have been a 24 hour bug though. Just ate a slice of toast. Waiting to see what happens  


Donna - Really pleased to hear that you've got friends rallying around you. How have both the families taken the news?


Emma - How was last night. Are you surviving? When is DH back?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry to moan last night, just needed to vent. The night was ok in the end really. Have gone deaf,which is annoying.  Dh back this evening, thank goodness. Got sil coming round soon so I get some adult conversation. 

Donna - glad you have some support and company.

Annie - hope you are on the road to recovery.

Got to dash - screaming baby


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Im so sorry. You are so lucky to have friends to rely on- they mean so much. Times like this really lets you know who your true friends are and you obviously have good ones 

Annie- Poor you, that's all you need right now! At least its only 24 hour bug. Hope you feel better soon 

Emma-  I cant believe you even have time to post  You are coping much better than you think I'm sure. Glad last night wsn't as bad as you thought.

Did anyone see the Masterchef final? The guy called Jonny went to my Primary School and lives near us. I wanted him to win soooo much I was almost wetting my pants.

I think the vag team need a big group hug right now so here we go 

DD xoxoxo


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry I have been a bit awol - i was at a conference, and then my wireless connection has packed up. Still not fixed, but I found a network cable and doing it the oldfashioned way.

Donna, I hope that you are ok, please let me know if there is anything I can do.

Emma, hope that the boys are better, and that you are getting enough rest. And you can hear again (or maybe not!  )


Annie, hope you feel better.

Deedee - hi. yes we watched masterchef, although DH is the one who really got hooked. He wanted jonny to win, but they all seemed so good.

Had one of "those" experiences today, when i went to the beauty salon. While I was having my manicure, the girl asked me if i had had something special organised for me tomorrow. It took me a couple of seconds to realise what she was on about. I said No, and then I thought that sounded even worse, and said No, I am not a mother. Then I thought that sounded a bit of an odd way of putting it.   Oh dear.

Anyway, for those of us who are (   ) have a happy Mothers Day tomorrow! 

Love 
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Still deaf. 

Polly - thinking of you today.  No consolation, I know, but I don't like mothers day at all.

Donna - wondering how you are....

Annie - hope the stomach thing has cleared up

Deedee, Jen- hello!

I loved masterchef, but really wanted Emily to win. 

Off to sil's for lunch today.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, how are you, hun?

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me....

Polly- Thinking of you today. I have a simolar dislike for Fathers Day  


Donna - how are things your end?

Emma - HELLO!!!!! 

Deedee - Loving you claim to fame! I didn't watch the whole series, but from what I did see, your chap looked a clear winner  

Claire -  


Tummy bug has all cleared up and felt quite good for the first time in 6/7 weeks. Managed a whole roast dinner and pudding. Major advance on a bag of crisps


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quickie from me also. Just want to say 'Hello' to everyone.


Donna- Im thinking of you all the time. Be strong! 

Annie- So glad you are feeling human again. I'll bet that was the best Sunday dinner you have had in a while

Emma- Hope you had a nice lunch

Polly and Jen- Hello 

We had a lovely night away at a hotel last night (anniversary pressie from parents) and it was just bliss to lie in bed with breakfast and the papers.

Lots to catch up on now though- no rest for the wicked....

Night Night


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Didn't have a great mothers day here either as boys spent the day with luke so I was alone.
I spent some time trying to sleep and catch up on some rest as I can't sleep properly at night.

The loneliness is really setting in now and although I have 2 good friends that are going out of there way to help me they can't be with me 24/7
I don't trust myself or anything else right now and I have no idea how I will get through this.
I can't bring up the boys on my own I just cant cope

Sorry to rant
Just when I think I have hit rock bottom I fall a bit further.

I have started to self harm also

Emma my aunt forgot to bring up the outfit for Robin so I am sorry but your parcel will be a little while longer yet

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna

Did you call the Counsellor? I really think you need to speak to someone urgently. If no luck with them, how about contacting a free professional service like The Samartians. I'm sure they could put you in touch with someone in your area and have a good chat with you in the meantime. 

I think there's a service called Home Start? They have volunteers who come and help with childcare and support you (I think) Worth having a look at them - they have a website.

Can you go and stay with you Aunt or your parents for a little while, even just a few days? Just to be around other adults at least.

Oooh - I know! What about contacting your Health Visitor?!?! Give her a call now and get her over to see you. This is what they're here for. 

Donna - please don't sit on this any longer. Let's get you the support you need.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - Annie said everything, but please do something for you.....can u call the samaritans when u want to harm yourself instead of doing it?

Will one of your friends sit with you while you call the health visitor or the counsellor or the samaritans? Would that be easier? What can we do to help you get to the point of calling?

I'm thinking of asking the mods to close this thread to non-posters or new people a bit while we get Donna through this - what do the rest of you think?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - that is a very good idea.

Donna - I second everything Annie said. Please call someone asap. And don't give the parcel a second thought  - you are what matters right now, and nothing else.
Apart from the Samaritans, I'm wondering if there is an organisation that helps people who self-harm or want to self-harm. I'm going to do some googling now (perhaps you already know anyway).


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I think you should contact your gp this afternoon and ask for an urgent referral to a counsellor, aside from Home Start, hv etc, and other people you should call. Could you get your friend to call the Home Start and hv, and that just leaves the g for you to call.

Don't know if it is worth checking out the nshn.co.uk website.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna, at the risk of sounding very bossy, I've found an organisation that might be worth talking to - the Bristol Crisis Service for Women. Although based in Bristol (obviously) they provide a national support service for self-harming and other issues. If you google them their website comes up. They also have a telephone helpline 0117 925 1119. From looking on some parenting websites it seems that people have found them very helpful and understanding.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Brilliant idea. You genius  


Emma- Good research!!!!


Donna - Please let one of us know that you're alright tonight. I'll text you in a minute in case you don't log on and see this.

Once again - please call someone  

We're all here for you my lovely. Stay strong


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna I dont know if you are reading so I'll text you. 

All the girls' advice has been spot on so I don't want to just repeat it. Keep talking Donna, to your family, your friends and the professionals who really do know how to help even though you might not believe that right now. You HAVE the strength to get through this.  

Can you let me know how you are doing? 

Polly- I didn't even know that it was possible to close the thread- good thinking!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Donna?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

No Emma I have texted but havent got a reply yet.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

No news here either.

How are you both Emma & Deedee?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I got a text. Donna is not reading posts at the moment. She is not feeling good. I wish I could do more


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh bless her  

I'll send her a little text too.


Has anyone heard from Claire? Would she have had her surgery yet? Is it this week maybe?

i'm really missing her too


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got thoroughly confused about when Claire was on holiday and having treatment. If you are reading this  Claire then    

Feel rather helpless about the Donna situation. I wonder if there is anything practical we could do. 

Nothing much happening here. Went to mother and toddler group this morning (the local one that I didn't like, then got better, but was a bit odd today). I have a splitting headache and am still deaf. May have to visit the GP I think, although it may be one of those things I just have to ride out.
Got a hv coming tomorrow so have to tidy the house (it looks awful right now). I'm annoyed that it isn't the one I saw with Will, but some woman who sounded rather unfriendly on the phone. Perhaps she'll be better in person.

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Emma- I wish I could do something useful too 

Why have you gone deaf? I hope that it's not serious. Good for you going to the mother and toddler group. I really should take H to more of those but I find them quite intimidating when I don't know anyone.

Not much planned today but it's sunny so we have to get out and about. I'll probably take H to get her feet measured, she has been 4 1/2 for 4 months now!

Claire- Let us know when you are having the surgery. I think it was some time in March but not sure when.We miss u


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't know why I've gone deaf. My ears don't hurt, and don't seem waxy.  Bloomin' annoying though.

Not sunny here.

Will has been the same shoe size for months now too (9 months?). He hasn't grown at all for ages. Maybe something to do with not eating?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

How funny - I took Hannah to get her feet measured yesterday - and no bloomin growth again. Still a 4 1/2 too. Must be a Hannah thing? I was so dissapointed because Clarks have got some really pretty girls shoes at the mo!

Hannah went to bed after nursery today and a friend popped over for a chat. Then she left and we walked round the corner to another friends house to catch up with her and her little man. 

Now sat watching Ratatouille (the film, not the food!) for the hundreth time and tucking in to Salt & Vineger crisps.

all terribly exciting stuff!

Ooh - and e-mailing the office for gossip! I work morning and she works afternoons so I like to speak to her and find out what's in store for the morning  


Emma - SORRY YOU STILL CAN'T HEAR!  I'LL SPEAK UP!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all your thoughts, suggestions, advice and texts they really do mean alot right now.
I have been to see gp and I am now taking Citalopram the gp said I may need a higher dose but they have to start low and build up becasue I could react badly to be given a hight dose. so we will see how that goes.

One of the mods on the PND board as suggested opening a new thread that its locked so only certain people can have access and I would have to let her know who those people were so may look into that, I hadn't really thought about this thread being public - you kind of forget that don't you

My aunt is up this week so had her with today which did take my mind off the fact that Luke had the boys for the day.

Just feeling so lost and lonely

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - does your aunt know about the cutting? I'm glad you have her with you. You've always given the impression that you are very close to her.

If there is anything at all I can do, please say.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hinted towards it today and she must have seen my arm anyway.
Its nice to have her here she is coming over again tomorrow but like everyone else she will be gone soon she goes home next week so no point getting used to it or relying on her to much


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Donna - Lovely to hear from you   That's great that your Aunt has been with you for a couple of days and such a big step you have taken going back to the GP. Did you have any luck with a Counsellor?

We're all behind you Donna. Remember you can contact any one of us whenever you need to


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - take one day, or hour, at a time. Try not to worry about next week. (I know that is easier said thn done)

Off to gp this morning.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Again

I've heard from Claire!  . Her operation is next wednesday - so here's sending lots of luck for that   Not posting at the moment, but is reading occassionally if anyone wanted to send a little Good Luck message.

GOOD LUCK CLAIRE!!!! 

Hope to have you back with us soon  


Emma - hope all goes well at the GP today  

Donna - Hope you're having a good chat and a cuddle with your Aunt today


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Hope today is a little bit easier for you. Emma is right, just take one small step at a time  Hopefully these meds will work their magic soon.

Claire- I so hope the operation goes well. Im sure it will, Ive read that the success rate is very high.I'll be thinking about you,can't wait to have you back. I miss your Friday dances 

Emma- CAN YOU HEAR AGAIN?? Hope everything is ok with you at the GP.

I was just thinking about Marie the other day as I found the little letter she wrote for our meet. Does anyone hear from her? 

Not much happening here, Ive just finished mopping the kitchen floor and plan to attack the bathroom now. 

Hannah's feet have actually grown!!! She is now a 5 yippeeee. We got a gorgeous liitle pink pair with flowers on them. What is it about girls and shoes? Buying shoes for H is just as fun as buying them for myself- (well almost as much fun! )

my dirty bath is calling, I cant put it off any longer

dx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I miss Claire's Friday dances too, and her accounts of the 1001 diy tasks completed in the course of a weekend.  Hope she comes back soon. 

Visit to GP's was fine. I have a bad ear infection, which I have made worse by using ear wax disolving stuff and poking cotton wool buds inside (yes, I know you're not supposed to use them in ears ). The GP chortled a lot, said it was the worst ear infection he'd seen for a long time, then chortled some more.  Also turns out that I have a breast abcess. I'd had a horrible stabbing pain in one breast for a week or so, and found a small lump yesterday (then panicked that it was breast cancer). Anyway he has given me anti-biotics for both. He reckons I'll be deaf for another week or so yet though. 

Got hv coming soon to check out no. 2.

Deedee - please come and clean my bathroom if you're on a roll......


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Emma poor thing, you must be in a lot of pain   I have to admit I use cotton buds for ear cleaning too (mine and Hannah's) I must nip that in the bud (  excuse the pun!)

 oh yes, I used to love hearing what Claire had planned for her weekends. 

Well my bath and kitchen floor are spotless (for now) but the rest of the house leaves a lot to be desired....Please tell me all other houses with small children are this messy and dirty


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - oooh you poor thing. Now I know how Hannah must have felt with her ear infections   I would say that in my vast experience, you'll be feeling alot better in 48 hours!
I absolutely winced when I read about your boobie abcess - Ooooooucccch!!!!! 

Deedee - I seem to spend every afternoon and weekend trying to keep my house spotless - impossible I have decided. I spent ages cleaning my bathrrom throughly last weekend only for Hannah to pee on the floor and DH to squirt shower gel over my clean screens! I gave up - suggest you do to  


aaah, the Friday dances and DIY chores a plenty. I miss those posts ........


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - my house is always a mess too. This afternoon Will emptied out a bag of flour, a bag of sugar, and a packet of cereal all over the kitchen floor. 

HV was nice enough but a bit drippy, and talked to me as if I was 3 years old. Lots of 'aren't you clever', 'aren't you doing well' sort of comments.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - How very kind of your HV   Where do they find them?!?! I had a student HV who came to see me when I was on mat leave. She was so nervous that she spoke at 100mph and said everything she needed to within 10 minutes! She still ended up staying an hour.... I can talk! 

Nothing much to report here today. I have acupuncture after work and then it's my turn to host a gathering this afternoon. I'm sure Hannah will be a delight as always


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not much going on here either. Mother and toddler group this morning (although I'll spend the whole time going 'sorry', 'pardon'). Hoping to do stuff outside this afternoon; Will needs to burn off some energy.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Can I come back?  I thought everyone was sick of me going on about my ttc worries but Annie has assured me that she doesn’t think that this is the case.    I’ve been having such a hard time of it lately and have been a mixture of angry, oversensitive, happy, tearful, indifferent, jealous and a whole range of other things, sometimes at the same time. 

Emma, congratulations on the birth of Robin.       I did send you a text at the time but I know you’re not that much of a fan of texts so think perhaps you didn’t get it.

Donna, sorry you’re going through this troubled time.   I’m sorry I haven’t said anything sooner, I’m not much use to anyone at the moment.  However, if there is anything I can do for you then please just say as I’d like to try to help.

I haven’t really been up on the news generally so sorry I can’t be more specific to the rest of you.  I didn’t see anything really major scanning through so sorry if I’ve missed something. 

The DIY continues, although not quite 1001 things a weekend anymore!  We are at phase 3 of putting up a new greenhouse (putting the glass in) so we can grow more fresh veg this summer to help with my diet.   The holiday was great we were so busy that I didn’t have time to think about it all too much.  I won’t bore you all with the details but the highlights were going inside a pyramid to the burial chamber, seeing Tutankhamun’s body and going into his tomb and seeing all the ancient artefacts at the Cairo Archaeological Museum.  No other news really.  I think MIL is out of our lives for good as there’s been no contact since she left the presents we’d bought them over the last year outside our house (think I told you about that…?). 

As Annie has said, the op is next Wednesday.  I’m terrified.   Of the pain, of there being something else wrong, of it not working, of the after effects of the anaesthetic…  I really don’t want to go but I’ve paid now so I guess that’s that.  I’ve got acupuncture booked for the night before which will include one of her much needed pep talks so I should be in the right attitude.

Oh hell loud PG girl (now loud Mum) has just come in with her baby.  Time to find somewhere else to be.

xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire-Welcome back! The thought of you staying away because you think we are sick of you makes me want to cry -nothing could be further from the truth! 
I know things are very difficult for you at the moment but I dont want you to think for one second that you cant say whatever you feel like on here. This should be your space to vent as much as you like and we will all be here to support you whatever you are feeling. I say that because that is what I would expect from everyone else- we all support each other 

I can totally understand your fears about the op but I really think that this is all you need to get things kickstarted again. Operations are not nice but this one means you will be one step closer to that BFP- ooh I can feel it coming soon!!!  Good idea booking the acupuncture for the day after.

It is such a shame about your MIL but all her loss I think. She has a lot of bridges to mend in the future.

Im sooooo glad you are back Claire, please dont stay away 

ps everyone- I got my hair chopped today! I was so sick of it being long and out of control that I now have a shortish, easy to manage bob.

back later
D


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - welcome back! It is wonderful to have you here again.  Deedee has said exactly what I want to say, but has worded it so much better. Not sick of you at all 'going on about ttc' (your words, not mine, I hasten to add). This is the place for that, after all. I was feeling awful that I'd made things harder for you by being pg.

It is quite understandable that you are scared before the op, but try to think of it as the first big step towards getting that bfp. Acupuncture the night before sounds like a great plan.

I am very jealous of your greenhouse and holiday. Both sound fabulous. I might be asking you for diet details soon. I need to lose 5kg to get back to where I was last May, and 10kg ideally (the weight I was before Will). 

What a shame about MIL, but perhaps that is better than havong her upsetting you all the time. Shame that it means not seeing FIL though. 

Deedee - I thought your hair looked fabulous before (but I'm sure it looks great cut too). 

Right, better go and cook something whilst things are quiet.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am going to get Jannette to open a new thread just for us but I haven't got around to it yet. I will probably let Moomin join us to if you guys don't mind.

Things still the same with me and I am taking things day at a time. I am not sure which is worst the days or the nights.
I am really not coping on my own but thats not a reason to have him back - is it?
I hope the new anti d's kick in soon so I can try and get a bit of control back and I am ashamed to say the self harm continues and I never thought I would ever do something like that but sadly it does help.

Claire so so glad you have returned don't evern leave again. Good luck for next week

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have put in a request for the private thread

Donna


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna, did you get to speak to a counsellor or try the helpline Emma recommended? Do you have anyone staying with you at the moment?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - don't be   about the private thread. It means you can talk candidly about everything, and hopefully that will help a little.

I don't think you should make any decisions about whether to have dh back, or not, at the moment.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No haven't contacted anyone yet just can't face it. I have so much to do as it is


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you got the boys at the moment? Do you have anyone (your aunt?) to help with them?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sorry, forgot to say earlier, that I didn't get your text. I have a problem with my phone and can't access texts (the phone freezes up if I try). A long and very dull story..... You must have thought I was very rude.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Claire - Welcome back - boy did we miss you!   Ummm - I do believe it's Friday today so I'm hoping to see a return of the Friday dance   Oooh, I'm so happy to have you back I could squeeze you - if I weren't 100 miles away  

Deedee - How are you liking the new you? That's a good few inches you cut off then?!?! Very brave.

Emma - Give it a chance! Robin's only 3 weeks old. Don't you even attempt any sort of diet for at least a couple of months yet. How are the ears today? Have the anitbiotics kicked in yet?

Donna - Like Emma said, don't give too much thought to you and DH at the moment. All energy needs to be focussed on you entirely right now.
Please consider calling the counsellor. I honestly think it will be a great benefit to you. How about calling the next time DH has the boys? You'll be alone without interruptions and can talk freely. 

I think the personal thread is a very good idea right now. Well done you for asking.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

All kinds of communication problems, with mobile and computer. Not hard to fix, but I haven't had the time to sit down and work through it all. 

Donna, well done you on organising the private thread! I hope that you are sleeping loads when DH has the boys, as I am sure it will help, and while you are asleep, you don't feel so bad or self- harm. have you looked at the site Emma suggested? It has loads of ideas of how to get the feeling of harm without actually doing it - pinging an elastic band, holding ice cubes... If I can get back online over the weekend at home I will put yahoo on for you, but only if you feel up to it. 

Claire - welcome back! I know you are   about the op, but it is a great step along the road and you'll be there soon.

Deedee - echoing Emma, your hair looked so great, but I am sure that the new look does too.

Hi Annie & Emma
Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Donna - how was last night? Who do you have with you today?

Ears slightly better, thank you.  Boob still hurts. 

Trying to decide what today. I need to get out of the house, as does Will, but need somewhere indoors.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - How about you send us some piccies of Robin instead?!?! We still haven't seen him!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

oh yes please! Im dying to see pics of Robin.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry, will try to do photos at the weekend, but you know how hopeless I am at this sort of thing. Not sure if I have everyone's email address, so please pm me with them if you would like to see baby pics.

Went to a soft play place in the end this morning, and a good time was had by all. 

Really have to do something useful now. House is a tip, 2 boys need nappies, and one needs feeding yet again.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, how are things today?   Is your aunt still around?  Best to leave any big decisions regarding you and your DH, or anything else for that matter, until you’re feeling more like yourself, I feel.  One thing at a time.  (There I go again giving advice that I don’t follow myself!)

Emma, actually I thought how ridiculous it was of me to send a text to someone who’s a bit of a self-confessed textophobic!  A pm would have been much more appropriate.   I’d like to see a pic of Robin too. 

Hello Deedee, Annie, Polly.  Is there someone new, thought I saw that in my brief scanning of posts yesterday? 

I’ve just contacted the hospital to confirm that they have received my payment, and asked a few questions.  It’s going to be done in theatre, I don’t know why this has surprised / panicked me as where else would it be done, but it sounds so… daunting? 

To take my mind off it, what does everyone have planned for the weekend?  We’re hoping to finish the greenhouse but the weather forecast doesn’t look good.  I was also hoping to do something for DH’s birthday as it’s a week on Saturday and he will be spending the day looking after me then.  After he’s had so many naff birthdays at the hands of MIL it would be nice to do something special but not sure what.   Oh and people coming for dinner Saturday night, no idea what to cook.  I did a trial aubergine bake thing last night but it was horrible, even DH couldn’t eat it so it must have been bad. 

I’ve mustered up some energy to do a Friday dance, by popular request.

                                                                

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I love the Friday dance. 

Not sure about the weekend. We were going to go to the Knebworth country show tomorrow, and look at dog displays, sheep, tractors etc, but that wouldn't be much fun in the rain. Definitely food shopping as we have none at all (I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for Polly ). On Sunday afternoon my parents are coming ... oh, joy! My mum is still in a bit of a huff about the baby's name, and will be unable to stop herself making a few comments. They're here until Tuesday, but aren't staying with us. (Polly - they're going to be round the corner from you  ).


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yay, thanks Claire-I missed the dances  Growing your own veg sounds wonderful. I imagine you and DH  as Tom and Barbara from 'The Good Life' with a little goat living in your back garden 
Hope the weather stays dry for you.

I am working tomorrow afternoon but after that we plan to go to an emigration fair thingy. I don't know whether I have mentioned it but DH and I have this dream of living in Australia. We have travelled around the place and fell in love with it and are always talking about doing it.....someday. Anyway, we saw this thing advertised and thought we'd go and have a nosy. 

Don't worry I'm not going anywhere in the near future (not that it would matter as I hear they have internet in the southern hemisphere)

Emma- Good luck with the food shopping. Have you tried Tesco online? You just order everything over the net and they deliver at a time when suits you. It's a lifesaver. The first order took ages as I didnt know where to find things but it gets easier. I think Sainsbury's deliver aswell.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I have used Ocado in the past, but I rather like going to the supermarket in person (apart from anything else I can stalk Polly  ). I just failed to get round to it this week. Will loves going - he has befriended a number of the staff.

I quite understand the Australia thing. I'd love to live there. We vaguely thought about it after a great holiday there, but dh would have to take a big pay cut if he worked there. Never say never though. Bet your family would miss you though....


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Family would be a BIG factor in our decision Emma but if we really wanted to do it Im sure they would support us ( I hope!)

Yeah I know what you mean, sometimes I find shopping therapeutic. Although Hannah's patience wears thin after about 10 mins in the trolley. I have to constantly give her snacks 

How is Will with Robin by the way?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Luke has the boys he was meant to be having them from tonight but I asked him yesterday if he would have them from last night which of course he jumped at the chance. He had to work today so his sister looked after them which I am sure they loved expecially as Ryan idolises her youngest daughter - always has
I feel awfull for sending them away but I just couldn't cope and I didn't want it to effect them although I am sure being shoved form pillar to post isn't helping them they probably don't know if they are coming or going poor loves   Fist daddy isn't around then I leave them with him and I'm not around I really feel for them.

At the moment I feel I am in a loose loose situation. the depression is taking over and becasue of that I can't think clearly or deal with the whole lue situation but then becuase of the whole luke situation I don't feel I can get on top of the depression.
I thought having a weekend away from teh boys would allow me to take a step back and get some perspective but I'm more confused than ever  

Luke know knows about the self ham not sure if that is a help or not   

The private thread hasn' been set up yet, it may be put in the PND section which if it is you will be granted access to the boards but will be asked to only read our thread not any of the other PND threads as it is such a sensitive issue.  I told Janette you would all be absoultly fine about that

Claire great to have you back

Deedee I can't afford a meet up in Ireland so don't go jetting of to the other sode of the world I'll have no chance. That would beat all the other FF meet ups though wouldn't it

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just dropped Hannah at my Mum's. She staying there tonight so I can catch up on some zzzz's! I am soooo sleepy   Although I am going to try and make it to the cinema with DH tonight. I've been such a rubbish wife lately. All I do is puke and sleep - so sexy  


Deedee - Holy Moly - Australia   Hope you find some helpful info at the seminar today. My best friend applied to go there a few years ago, but they weren't successful. No idea why not. they scored massive points but still didn't make it. It seems quite tough to get in. I'm sure you're teaching skills would be incredibly desirable though. 

That would be one heck of a meet up for all of us  


Emma - Did you make it to Knebworth today? The rain has pretty much held off here. Hope it did for you too.

Donna - Really don't worry about the boys. They are with people they know well and love and they'll be fine. They're still young enough to be so self absorbed that they won't notice too much - perfect for you to be able to foucs on getting yourself better.
I know I keep saying this, but I still think you need a professinal to help you work through all your thoughts and feelings. It's impossible for you to try and work through them all by yourself. Someone who can help you pick them apart one by one and give you the strength to see how to tackle them will probably make such a difference. Please call the counsellor this week  


Claire - Yay! Love the Friday dances  

Hope your dinner party goes well with your friends tonight. Always nice to spend time with friends, eating good food and putting the world to rights!

Did you come up with something for DH's birthday? You're so sweet to try and make it special for him.



DH is till at work, so I'm going to go and enjoy a nice long shower, blow dry my hair and enjoy having the house to myself for a few hours. 

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just decided I would ring HV and leave a message as its easier to leave a message than actaully talk to someone and then once it was done it was done and out of my hands. But I can't find the number    
I'll have to ring gp on monday or go to baby clinic on tuesday and see HV


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - the boys will be fine. They are with people who love them dearly. Have you got someone with you whilst the boys are away? I agree with Annie that the sooner you can talk to someone about everything the better. I'm sure it will be incredibly difficult at first, but it is the only way to get on top of things.

Deedee - how was the Australia thing?

Annie - hope you enjoy the cinema.

Claire - hope the dinner goes well. What did you decide to serve in the end?

Polly - hope you are ok and managing to sort out your technical problems.

Bit of a disappointing day here. We didn't go to the country show in the end. Dh and SIL both decided they didn't feel like it after all and went for a dog walk instead, leaving me to look after 6 children, one of whom (not mine for a change) screamed the whole time (teething). I have af coming too, I think.  
Dh was supposed to take Will out tomorrow morning to give me a bit of a break, but now might have to work (colleague's wife had a baby yesterday, several weeks early, and said colleague was supposed to be working). 

Off to enjoy a large glass of wine, or two, now....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - is it in your red book somewhere?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - you bloody what?!?! They left you with a 3 week old and 5 other children so they could walk the dogs?!? I would have downed an entire bottle of wine last night. i hope DH at least let you have a lie in this morning before going off to work  

Donna - Well done you. That was a huge step to pick up the phone and try and call your HV. Stay on that train of thought and call her monday morning. You can do it  


Well, last night started off well. We went out for a bite to eat first. I managed a few moutfuls of spaghetti and kept it down   and we had a really good old chat and it was sooooo lovely to spend some time together. We then got about 45 minutes into the film when DH's phone started going off. One of the other Managers from the store couldn't find his keys to shut up shop. The other manager who actually lives local to the area was "out for the night and couldn't/wouldn't go to his aid" So, DH has to drag me out of the cinema and asks me if I'll make the 40 minute journey with him to take this plonker a set of keys. DH is cursing all the way home and apologising for ruining our first date night in months and then just as we pull up on our driveway DH gets a text to say not to worry the other manager has decided to help out after all - aaaaahhhhh!!!!!!

Oh well, it will be one of those nights to remember   

Hope you all have a nice Sunday


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I think I have sorted the techy problems out.   Time will tell.

Emma & Annie, what nightmare days and nights out. 

Donna, what can I say? Big hug, and please get lots of sleep when you can. I wish I could do something. 

Deedee - have you moved yet?  

Claire - hope the party went well.

We have had a busy weekend so far, choosing new carpet and talking to people about curtains and blinds and checking what paint is in the shed. Going to have 2 weeks off at the end of the month (in a week!) and get some decorating done. Complete displacement activity (although it needs doing) as I have decided that if I can't have the family I want, I will have the home I want. I was brought up with a kind of that will do mentality, rather than that is what I want, so I am having a sea change. This will involve getting rid of some belongings, as there is no need to keep some stuff as I was keeping it for the next generation, and now there is no need. 

Emma, didn't see you in the supermarket yesterday! We did a huge shop. Also went to another place to M&S where I got a bit shouty at four small children who were racing round and round in a complete hyper state, with apparantly no parents. So I told them to STOP  . The whole shop went very quiet and well behaved   and when I got to the counter, I got REALLY polite service - and of course, you never get rude service in Marks! 

Take care all, Donna, take especial care.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on briefly. Parents due soon. Dh didn't have to work in the end, so we all went for a long dog walk this morning (over near you Polly - I'm really not stalking you though  ). He was going to go out this afternoon to a rugby match but changed his mind when I burst into tears for no good reason (except tiredness, stupid ears which have gone deafer again, splitting headache, and stress about parenta visit) and has taken Will out instead. He really doesn't know how to deal with emotional outbursts. 

Annie - how frustrating that your evening out got ruined.

Polly - I bet you seemed really scary to those children.  Decorating sounds good, even if it is displacement. If you run out of things to paint feel free to come and do my house.

Donna - thinking of you, and hoping you are hanging in there. Please call hv tomorrow. 

Hello to everyone else

Got to go. Might not be able to log on tomorrow.

Emma xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

First to post today - where is everyone?  

Hope you are all ok. 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm here! - just haven't got anything interesting to report today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

I'm here too.

Donna, how are you today?  Have you rung the doctors or HV as yet? 

Emma, how is it going with your parents?

Annie, sorry to read about your evening.  How very annoying!

Hi Polly, glad you have sorted out your techy problems.

Afternoon Deedee.

Not much to report either.  Greenhouse glass is all in, just hope it stays in with all this wind!  DH was too busy to make any pre-birthday plans so will have to try and muster some enthusiasm and energy next Saturday.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot to say, I pm'd Marie last week to see how she was.  She's doing well, and asked me to say a big HELLO to everyone.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, that's nice to hear that Marie is alright   - if you're reading this Marie - Hi!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just needed to vent..... 

They are going home this morning though. More Coronation Street based tantrums from my mother and lots of telling me how I'm doing everything wrong with both children. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - You survived! You made it without kicking them out or leaving yourself   Your house is your own again from today and you can get on with raising your boys - your way.

Bless you  

Once again, nothing much to report here. I went to a meeting last night at our Council Offices and listened to two hours of excuses as to why very little is being done to prevent flooding in my area again. Lots of buck passing and shrugging of shoulders. Was very pleased with my local Councillor though. He doesn't seem to take no for answer   The fight continues! 


Claire - Hope you're managing to keep your mind off of tomorrow morning as much as possible. Enjoy your acupuncture tonight. I'll eb abck later with my Good Luck dance  


Donna - How are things your end? Have you spoke to HV?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I take it that you haven't flooded this time. I was a bit concerned after seeing where the brunt of the storms fell.

Parents have gone for good (well, for a good while anyway). My head hurts _so _ much. I hope it is a stress headache rather than anything else, and will soon lift. I'm still deaf in one ear, so might go back to see the GP. As my dear mother pointed out, perhaps the anti-biotics disagree with me and are making me tired and grumpy.

Got to go. Will is having a tantrum. 

Back later


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the text Polly

Emma sorry you are having a rough time I hope you feel better soon.

I haven't rung HV or anyone else for that matter - sorry

DH is back at home on the sofa and only becasue I had to admit that I needed help I really wasn't and am not coping and I think having someone around will help with the cutting - maybe
I really wanted to yesterday as I have had dramas with the bank - AGAIN they have withdrawn my overdraft with out telling me so I am rather stuffed at the moment. Anyway I wanted to cut myself but managed not to.

I haven't delt with the Luke problems right now becasue there isn't enough space in my end I just don't have the strength right now

Back when I can

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - It's no bad thing to have DH around to help out with the boys. If it makes things easier for you right now, then you did the right thing   Could he maybe call the HV for you?


My afternoon just took a turn for the worse. After I paid £200 for a cleaning company to go to the rental house to satisfy the letting agent once and for all, i called them today after not hearing a word since handing the keys in 10 days ago.
I asked if they were now satisfied and low and behold, they're still not happy    
I swear to God, what is there problem?!?! SIL just handed her keys in and end of story. Ive cleaned that place, a professional has done it and they are seriously still moaning - what the F**k?!?!

1) - the grass wasn't cut - ummm - it's been raining for months!!!!
2) - there is a small mark on one of the walls on the landing - so she says.
3) - and this is the one that bugs me the most - we didn't open the freezer door after turning off all the appliances and it smells slightly. She wants to charge me for it to be cleaned.


I really do feel they are being harsh now. That house is spotless! I don't know if they're trying to hold on to the deposit for dear life or just don't like me and being plain difficult   i am adamant to get that deposit back (even though the insurance paid it) out of principal!


Or.... do you think I should tell my insurance to fight it out with them, because I've done everything that I can.

I am so mad!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, I don't think it's a bad thing to have DH around to help you out if that's what you need.  Hope you're doing ok this afternoon, I'm thinking of you.

OMG Annie what an annoying situation with the letting agent, and how petty!  If I were you I'd just document what you've done and give it to the insurance co to resolve!  I'm not surprised your mad!

Emma, yippee that you have your house back!  Hope you're enjoying your reacquired freedom!

Polly, have you decided on a colour scheme yet?

Hi Deedee, how's things with you today?

Well I'm trying very hard not to think about tomorrow but it keeps creeping up on me.  My arrival time isn't until 3pm so a long old wait.  I'm absolutely terrified.  Mostly that something else will be wrong.  Please send all the positive thoughts and vibes you can in my direction tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie that is awfull I'd fight it but if it will casue you loads of unneeded stress then let the insurance company deal with it.

I saw a friend this afternoon which was nice as I haven't seen her since november so we had a natter about this and that. Feeling a bit low tonight though and I thought I was doing so well. I am really tired not sureif I am coming down with something or not. My injection is due so could be that on top of everything else making me feel $hit. I have attempted to cut myself whcih I feel awfull about espcially as the boys are about, it is only a scratch as it seem to hurt more than the other times and I was aware that Callum was in the next  room

Claire thinking of you hun, I am sure tomorrow will be the start of something wondefull for you. Be sure to log on and tell us all about it once you feel up to it. How long are you off work?
Take care x x 

Donna x x 

ps thank you Deedee fro your text


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

Im still here- havent booked any one-way flights to Sydney just yet. Actually, moving over there mightn't be as easy as we first thought It turns out that neither of our professions (if you could call mine that) are on the most wanted skills list. I think our only way in would be for DH to apply when any of the state police forces are recruiting. Mmmmm definately food for thought. 

Claire- All the positive vibes I can muster are winging their way to you as we speak. It will all be over in no time and will be so worth it, you'll see!    I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Annie- Bloomin heck! (Im toning down my expletives in case I get thrown off the site) That letting agent is unbelievable. It doesnt matter how much the deposit was for or who paid it, it is the principle- they are telling lies! You really don't need the stress at the moment so I'd leave it to the insurance people to fight it for you. God, people like that make me soooo angry . 

Emma- Poor you. As Annie said they are gone now and you can carry on living your life and caring for the boys YOUR WAY. At least they don't live round the corner from you. What kind of things does your mum say to you? Or is it what she doesn't say?

Polly- Tell me more about the decorating plans- Im intrigued.

Donna- Like the others said if DH being at home is helping at the moment thats the best thing. I really do think that in order for you to really deal with this stuff so that it doesnt come back is with professional help. I know it is scary but there are people out there with the skills to help, people who care. Will you please make a call?......for me?

Marie- Great to hear you are ok and Hi if you are reading this 

I saw an ENT consultant today about long-running probs with my nose (I have year long hayfever and serious sinus trouble). Turns out I have a deviated septum and will need surgery- Yikes!!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Deviated septum?!? Or is this sneaky way of blagging a nose job   

Claire - I'll text you tomorrow morning, but oh my word am I sending you a bucket load of good luck tomorrow

[fly]             [/fly]

Donna - Once again my lovely, when you are ready - make that call. You don't need to suffer with this alone. Let the professionals help you. Maybe tomorrow? Can one if us call her for you?

Emma - Is it nice to have your t.v back to yourself?!? No Corrie tonight then 

Right - off to look at Centeparcs prices for May or June. Ta ta for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

I am much calmer and happier now. My life is my own again. 

Donna - it may well be a good thing to have dh (or just h?) around at the moment. He can help with the boys and stop you cutting yourself. I think you should wait before trying to decide what to do about your relationship with him though.
At the risk of sounding bossy, do try and make that call or get dh to do so. I'd be more than happy to call for you if that would help (then it would be out of your hands too, if that makes it easier).

Claire - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.       You certainly desreve it. 

Annie - I'm shocked at the letting agent. I would let the insurance company sort it out, and possibly threaten with legal action.

Deedee - I have a deviated septum. I'd definitely recommend having the op. done. I saw a consultant about having it done privately, and then failed to get round to it, and have regretted it ever since. I get lots of sore throats and colds and hayfever and am sure that is the reason.

Got to go, dinner is ready
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all

I will make the call sometime I just don't know where to start right now.

I wont be able to call the counsellor tomorrow becasue I have to sort things with my finances as best I can (did I mention the bank suddenly withdrawing my overdraft!) and I have no number for HV so need to go to clinic which is also tomorrow and I can't be in 2 places at once, plus I don't know what help HV would be anyway
so next week

diner ready bye for now
Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, please do call someone, I know that it is hard to do everything at once, so you have to do the thing that will get the best results and maybe enable you to some f the rest. Can L sort out the bank - can he take a day off to do those things that are adding to your stress?

Emma, do tell about the Corrie rows, I love em! And what, pray are you doing wrong with the children??

Annie, relieved you are not flooded, but it is the insurance companies row with the landlords, not yours. Let them fight it out.

Claire, good luck with tomorrow. I'm sure it will all be fine, and will have a great result.

Hi Deedee 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Full story about Corrie and my many failings as a mother tomorrow.   Bath and bed beckon now (had a bad night last night).

By the way, my parents were very happy with the B&B you recommended, Polly. Thank you for that.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Donna - I just wanted to drop by and give you some hugs -   

The girl's on here are giving you some wonderful support and they are all correct in telling you that you must get help from someone. Perhaps if you cannot face a telephone conversation with anyone, you may find the following organisational links of some help:

http://www.selfharm.org.uk/default.aspa

http://www.samaritans.org/

Just getting in touch with them, may make you feel a whole lot of relief and help you on your way to feeling better.

I also want to say that your HV is there for you just as much as she is there for your babies. She may well give you the ear to listen and the shoulder to cry on aswell as giving you some much needed advice and support. Please don't dismiss the support a HV can provide.

Be strong hun, those boys need their Mummy to be healthy and happy - even though they are tiny, they love you so much.

Love and hugs

Amanda x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

I dedicate this entire message to our friend Claire today.

Claire - Wishing you a whole heap of luck for your operation today. Really hoping this is the start of an amazing journey for you & DH. Be brave my friend and let us know how you are as soon as you can.

[fly]GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK! GOOD LUCK![/fly]

Lots of Love and Hugs to you - Annie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I feel so awful I wanted to text you today but I have left home without your number. I am so sorry I feel like such a bad friend. Thinking of you loads.

We now have the private thread on the pnd board

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just a quickie,

Claire.           Be brave hun, we are all thinking of you. Let us know how you are as soon as you feel up to it.

Annie- nose job indeed! Mind you it is a bit crooked as the nice consultant kindly pointed out. I definately want to get the op as I dont know what it is like to breathe properly and am fed up with the colds and constant hayfever symptoms.

Emma- Im glad life is back to normal for you.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - hope it all went really well today.    

I am really intrigued by this deviated septum thing, as I have always been "snuffly" and know that it affects my hearing. I even sleep a certain way so that I can breathe better. But I thought it was just one of those things that you have to put up with. More info please!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!


Was just thinking - maybe we could have our next meet at a plastic surgeons office and all see about getting nose jobs    -sorry, deviated septum surgery  


Claire - Hope all went well yesterday and that you're resting up today. 

Donna - How are you doing hun? Can you tell me where the pnd board is?


I'm home alone this morning. DH has gone to London with his parents to sort through his Uncle's flat. Hannah is at nursery and I'm off work today to get some jobs done. Just about to tuck in to a fry-up!


Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Annie your feelng better then lol get some rest today to

scroll down to where the babydust threads are and twins thread etc and your see the post natal depression section and we are in there, let me know if you still can't find it

Emma how ware you?

Claire i hope all went well yesterday

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello, I'm back.

Before I go into the gory details though, Donna how are you today?  Have you made any inroads with the bank?  I really hope you can find the time to give someone a call today or tomorrow.  I imagine it's very hard for you. 

So.  I arrived at 3pm as requested, to be told I wouldn't be done until 5.30pm-6pm.  This displeased me immensely, after all we were paying enough, I thought it would be quicker!  Anyway, time passed ok as we had a tv etc in my room.  I was taken down at 5.30pm (after being forced to take a pg test which unsurprisingly was a BFN!) and probably anaesthetised by 6pm.  Woke up about 6.50pm feeling very sprightly and ready to run a marathon .  I'd already insisted (quite forcefully for me) that the cons came to see me after and with DH present (as I wasn't sure I'd remember what he said afterwards!), not come to see me in recovery or in an appt next week.  Anyway, very obedient, he did.  

He confirmed again that my pcos was quite bad.  My ovaries were huge (although he said he'd seen bigger, I don't know if that was supposed to make me feel better ) but it does make me think I haven't done a lot of good with my other stuff in the meantime.   However, he said that my tubes were clear  which was my greatest fear and that everything else is in good working order.

I see him on Monday evening.  If it's worked well I will get an af in the next 10 days and then go on to Clomid again.  If not... not sure what happens.  Not a lot, I suspect.

Am feeling ok-ish.  Very very sore in the region where the incisions were made, and I'm bleeding a bit, like a light af which I've been told is normal.  I can't walk standing up straight I look like a little old lady.  Am off work today and going to ask to work from home tomorrow as after all (and I wish my DH would appreciate this - he's fussing big time!!) my brain is ok!  I'm supposed to rest today and not do much so I'm alternating between the tv the pc and the conservatory. 

Better go before the internet crashes...

BTW, I also thought deviated septum was code for nose job! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire so good to hear from you,

I know what your saying about your brain working but don't rush things you need to rest and recovery properly you don't want any post op complications do you.

It sounds like it has gone really well which is fantastic onwards and upwards to cycles with clomid I just want to hug you

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - so glad it all went ok and you lived to tell the tale. Great news about the clear tubes. Are the changes to your diet etc supposed to shrink the ovaries (sorry if that is a stupid question ).
I will be doing 'bring on af' dances for you in the next 10 days.   
Enjoy the rest and pampering. Don't even think about going and building a greenhouse or doing any diy for a few days.  

Donna - any luck with the bank?

Annie - hope you're enjoying your home alone day. 

Polly - I went to see an ENT consultant years ago at our local BUPA hospital because I was forever getting sore throats, colds etc. He stuck a mirror up each nostril and said it was because my nose was wonky (I could have told him that from looking at the outside). I didn't get round to having the surgery because we moved to Germany shortly afterwards, and then I couldn't have it done when I got back because my insurance wouldn't allow it (by then it was a pre-existing condition). I never really pursued having it done on the NHS. 

 at the idea of a plastic surgery meet-up.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Oooh, didn't think we'd hear from you today - bonus! Glad it all went well and what brilliant news that your tubes are all clear. Did Consultant explain how many cysts he burned or how many blasts he made on your ovaries?
I will also be doing alot of AF dancing for you and then bring on the Clomid!!!

Let's get that BFP for you - you seriously deserve it  

Pleased to hear DH is fussing after you - milk it  



Donna - Any luck with phone calls today?


Emma - My morning at home was really productive. The house is gleaming and finally got my washing machine fixed - hoorah! Just been and picked Hannah up from nursery and she's asleep - so still got a couple of hours peace to make use of. 
Any luck with our Robin pictures?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooops, forgot about the photos. Will try tonight if I get a chance and remember. 

Did you sort out the letting agent situation?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, after I told her I'd paid professionals to go in and clean, she said she'd go and find the paperwork and get back to me as she wasn't aware I had done that  

Not heard anything since which is just rude and so annoying!

I spoke to my insurance guy and he said just pay for whatever she wants and he'll settle with me  


I'll pm you my e-mail address - it changed when we moved home (again!)


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie glad the stupid women is seeing sense at last


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What a silly woman.  

Dh came home early from work with a big dose of man flu. Nobody has ever felt as ill as he does now.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Im so glad things have gone well. Definately take advantage to DH's fussing- you need your rest!
Im sure you feel relieved that evrything else down there is in good working order too. 
Bring on the clomid. BFP here we come 

POlly- Do you really want to hear about my nasal problems I'll be back with the whole saga at a  later date.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire ow are you doind? I hope your not working today

Emma how is DH - still dying?

Hello polly, Deedee and Annie


Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma -  at DH. So you have 3 babies at to look after at the moment then. Poor you   You absolutely must insist on a night away (just you or with a friend). You are going to run yourself into the ground before too long. You need a break. I'll join you if you need company at a hotel/spa!

Donna - How are things your way hun?

Deedee - I wanna hear about the nose sage too!

Claire - Hope you're still resting up and that you're not too achey today. Maybe we should do the Friday dance for you this week?!?

Polly - Anything exciting happening this weekend?


I've got a few little bits happening the weekend. Taking Hannah for yet another haircut tonight - her hair grows like weeds! She's at my Mum's tomorrow for their weekly bonding session and I'm having lunch with some friends, although at a location where less desirables can be found in herds - ooh snob Annie!
Then DH is home Sunday and I have a list as long as my legs of things I want to do and it's going to seriously hurt DH's wallet  

For now - I am off to munch my way through 2 pieces of birthday cake and an easter egg that was left on my desk yesterday. What a great way to start the day!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Claire -  hope you are resting and recovering well. Is dh still fussing over you?

Annie - your weekend sounds fab! What does your long list of things to do/buy include? I'm being nosey. 

Funny old day here. So far Will has had 2 huge tantrums (one on waking up, the other in the middle of Waitrose car park), broken a milk bottle, spilt a carton of custard all over the floor, and drawn on a table in biro. I managed to spill bleach on a new top, after having worn it for only 5 minutes.  
But, on the plus side, I have managed to squeeze back into a pair of size 12 jeans! 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - how are you today -hope you are resting.

Well done Emma - on getting into the jeans, not the bleach thing. I can't believe that all this exercise I am doing is not moving a pound  and before anyone mentions muscle weighing more than fat, I haven't lost any inches either. Although my biceps are more defined. But nowhere else has changed, and I still have too much in the way of bingo wings to want to go sleeveless 

Annie - exciting things this weekend might include hiring a storage unit and clearing the house - we have such a tiny house so I want to clear non-essentials out so that I don't spend time tripping over stuff or constantly moving stuff while redecorating. But I also want to clear my email box (work one) which is horrendous at the moment. 

OK that is me off, I have so much to do that I need to get on if I am really going to have any time off!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie do tell us more? Have you found my other thread?

Emma thats sounds like the kind of day I have had

Claire hope DH is still fussing over you


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm sat glued to the news at the moment. I can't believe they found that little girl who went missing. Bloody hormones - I'm sat here blubbing 

Donna - I think I found the thread, but I wasn't sure  What's the title of it? I was trying to see a thread that you posted on, but couldn't see it. Sorry hun, I did have a look. I'll try again now.

Emma - We need to buy Hannah a big girl bed and bedding, new shoes, new clothes. We also need to take a look at new garden furniture and I'm sure there were lots of other things that escape me at this moment.

Polly - What a great idea putting all the things out of the way whilst you decorate. Genius idea.

Claire - Hope you're still recovering well 

OK - Friday dance everyone. On Claire's behalf -

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aarrgghh just posted and it crashed thats so typical of me lately.

Annie great dance but I have to say not as good as Claire's
Your weekend spending sounds alot like mine right now. Went to get the boys feet measured today as I am sure Callum needs new shoes bless him and Clarks was closed for a refit, I was so pi$$ed off. going back next week

The thread is at the top of the pnd board its called Donna's thread for the IUI girls


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Going for another look now Donna


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't find it!!!! i need step by step guide please


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - the thread is very obvious when you get there.

Good luck with the 'big bed' thing. I don't envy you starting with all that. My top tip is to get a stairgate to put across Hannah's door, otherwise she'll probably be in and out of her room all night long.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie go intot he 'main area' then go down to the babydust threads and your see the post natal depression bit high lighted.

Once in there its right at the top


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - we crossed. Can you see post natal depression listed as a sub topic on the babydust board? Click on that, and it takes you into the pnd boards. Then, at the top, is a thread called something like Donna's thread - for IUI girls.
If you can't see it perhaps something went wrong with granting you access. Did you get a pm from Jeanette about it? You could pm her if it doesn't work.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Don't always feel like posting on here but I force myself to do so

Annie enjoy your weekend spending DH's money. I keep meaning to ask do you have a scna date yet?

I have 2 teething boys here poor Ryan has all his top teeth coming through bless him he don't do things by halves

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't you worry Donna, if we don't hear from you here, we know where to find you. You post where you feel most comfortable  

Scan date is 26th March. Saw Madwife this week too. Got to see a consultant in April  because of the 3rd degree tear I sustained with Hannah. She said I can have an elective section this time if I want one   Not sure what to do to be honest.  Donna - if and when you're up to it can you let me know your thoughts on sections and how you felt after yours. I know you'll be honest for me


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

As you know I really really didn't want a section but after 4 days if induction I just couldn't take it anymore.
I was really scared about the epidural but it really wasnt that bad and the aneathsatist (sp) was really great and put me at ease even when I was sitting there but naked!!!
I found the section was a really nice experience and nothing like I thought it would be I quite enjoyed it but then I don't have a vaginal birth to compare it to, I would have liked things to be explained to me more as there were a lot of people in theatre but then I was having twins so don't know what I expected really. The boys were wisked away straight after I didn't see Callum and only saw a glimps of Ryan but then they were poorly it would have been the same if I had had a vaginal birth I guess.
If you have a section you will have baby straight with you so wont experience any of that.

I didn't find the recovery to bad but then I couldn't really think about it much as I had to move about becasue Ryan was still in hospital, I might have wallowed in a bit if both boys were at home I don't know.
I wasn't in very much pain although I could only walk very very slowly at first. The only time I was in real agony was when I stopped taking the strong pain killers as I thought I didn't need them, but boy I did.

I say epidural but thats not what I had it was a spinal block and it wears off really quick I had the section at 2pm and could feel my legs that night and had complete feeling the next day and was up and about by the afternoon - would have been earlier if they had come to take the cathater out. (yes you will have a catheter for atleast 24hrs follwing the section but it really is fine and you don't know its there)
I did have a reaction to the spinal block and it made me very sick the night after the birth but looking back even that wasn't that bad.

I have waffled on but I hope it has helped if I think of anything else I wll let you know, ask if there is anything I haven't covered


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank-You so much Donna. That's a huge help. didn't know I'd need a cathatar - eek!

How has your weekend been?


Claire - How's the recovery going? Are you back at work today?

Emma- How's the patient?

Polly - How did the packing and moving go?

Deedee - Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Back at work today.  Feeling a bit delicate to say the least.........

Annie, how exciting that your scan is imminent.   Did you get any of that shopping done at the weekend?

Donna, hope your weekend went ok.  What a pain about Clarks, these things are sent to annoy us aren't they!

Morning Emma, how's your patient?

Polly, what did you say you were doing decorating wise?  Sorry if I've missed it...

Morning Deedee. 

As I said, back at work today.  Against DH's wishes.  I'm still walking very slowly and I can't bend over without it looking like a comedy !  The af-type bleeding has stopped and now just waiting for a proper af.  However, I can't imagine how that will happen as I've lost so much blood I can't imagine there's anything left!  Seeing the consultant this evening to view the pictures of my operation (his idea, not mine!) so will ask him then about it.  

I managed to go to a party on Saturday night though, although I ended up looking like the old person who had to go and sit down!  And I left before 10pm!   Otherwise didn't do much.  Planted some flower seeds (for my tubs) with DH's help but that's it.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - how did the shopping go? Did you get a bed?

Claire - ouch! Sounds painful. Hope you can take things easy(ish) at work. Do colleagues know why you were off work? Have they asked why you are walking strangely? Hope all goes well with the consultant later.  

Donna - have you got anything planned for today?

Polly - how is the decorating going? Are you making fabulous cushion covers and curtains to match?

Deedee - how are things? Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day?

Dh has recovered, thank goodness. He is very grumpy when ill.  Not sure what to do today.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Take it steady at work today won't you. I'm looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes tonight and how the pictures look! How interesting that you actually get to see exactly what was going on in there!!!

I did manage to get a fair bit of my shopping done and enjoyed spending every penny  



Just to update you all - I'm off up to the hospital this afternoon myself. The Madwife couldn't find the heartbeat last week and I borrowed my friends doppler at the weekend. Spent hours hunting around, but couldn't find it. The hospital are going to try this afternoon and if they can't find it either, they'll book me in for a scan.So say they are too busy to scan me today which I am mad about and finding incredibly cruel. It'd take them all of 5 minutes to have a look!!!. I'm trying to stay clam and reason that it is still early days - but my best friend had a missed m/c last month and it's giving me the willies a bit. 

Of course, I'll keep you all posted. I'm up there at 3pm today and will log on tonight and let you know how I get on.

I'm saying a whole lot of   this morning! I just need to know either way


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie, I will join you in the    .  We really need some luck in the Vag team right now.       As you say, it's still early days. 

I won't be able to log on tonight, my home pc is in meltdown and won't let me into anything which requires a password anymore (inc this site as of Friday hence my silence while recouperating over the weekend ) but I will be thinking of you. 

I'm trying to take it easy.  I'm now walking upright although very slowly so I'm trying not to move around too much so I don't attract too much attention.   I have a HUGE bruise below where the main incision was made, which is now an interesting shade of purple.  Only my boss (who's off sick) and my colleague who I cried on when the clomid didn't work (who's on leave) know although I think another colleague suspects something's up as she keeps giving me mystified looks.  

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I'll send you a little text later on so you don't have to wait til tomorrow morning. 

Have you got pain in the ovaries areas or is it like AF type pains? Ouch to your bruise   They must have been a bit rough with you?!?! Or do you bruise like a peach anyway


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK Annie, will have my phone on!  

I was told I might have cramping like af and I might have pain in the ovaries, but I have neither.  Well, maybe I did but was on painkillers constantly for the first two days so probably wouldn't have been aware of it.  I just have the pain where the incisions were made and now the bruise, but that's more than enough!  And yes, I bruise easily!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Once again - ouch! Hope it clears up by the time bms is required or that could be uncomfortable 

Speaking of which, I guess we all better crack on with the AF dancing! - Come on girls, get your dancing shoes on!

[fly]         [/fly]

Hope the Consultant appointment goes well tonight and that he gives you some postive feedback


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Annie, you keep your dancing shoes for yourself today! 

I agree with Donna, your dances aren't too bad ... but, for the appropriate fee, I could provide some advanced choreography lessons!   

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh dear, that sounded incredibly rude!  It wasn't supposed to!  I'm very grateful for the dancing!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Annie - lots of        for you. It is very early days for the heartbeat via a doppler, isn't it (mws here won't attempt it until 16 weeks because of the stress it causes the mother if they can't find a heartbeat).
I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.  

(this is so weird - a local friend is at the hospital this afternoon for a scan fearing she has miscarried)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   I laughed my ass off at your post offering me dance lessons -so funny   Next time we all get together we better make it at a dance studio   I am holding you to this!

Panic over with me. My friend the Madwife happened to pop in just before I was going to leave for the hospital. She insisted she have a go with the doppler and what do you know - found it straight away. We both had a bit of a cry. I think recent events with our other friend un-nerved us all.

Anyway - it's over....until next time  


P.S Claire - Hope it's all going well with the Consultant


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news Annie! What a huge relief.  So did you go for the scan as well, or just cancel?

RL friend got the all clear too. 

Hope Claire is getting on OK.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I just cancelled Emma. Got my dating scan next Wednesday. Happy to wait for that now  

I've been wondering about Claire tonight aswell -  

I sent Donna a text  - but no reply yet


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, that's great news, so so pleased for you.  Like your ticker.  Am I to read into the pink flower that you are predicting another girl? 

Emma, glad your friend was ok too.

Donna, hope you're ok?  You're very quiet...

Deedee, are you recoving from last night's celebrations? 

Morning Polly.

Yes it all went well .  He gave me copies of 8 photos and they are absolutely gross !  Of my ovaries, womb, etc. and you can see some of the dye that spilled out too.  He's unsure from my description whether the bleeding I had was just post-op bleeding or an af, but we both suspect the former.  If I don't get an af or grumblings of an af in the next two weeks I have to ring him and tell him and he's already given me a prescription for Norethisterone which he will then advise me to take.  I've also got two cycles of 100mg Clomid to take once af appears either way with follicle tracking.  If that doesn't work I'm going on to 150mg!  Oh, and staying on the Metformin.  The Metformin has been giving me an upset stomach every 7-10 days and he said I could go down to 2 tablets a day (1000mg) if I wanted to but I don't want to lower my chances so I'm going to persevere with 3 tablets (1500mg).

Just been to the dentists, nothing like getting all the horrible stuff over in one go!  He wanted to redo a filling with a local anaesthetic but I made my excuses and left, I think I've had quite enough of that sort of thing this month .  I'll make an appointment for a few weeks' time instead.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow Claire - it's all systems go in the next few weeks then. You might want to start providing DH with some energy boosting suppers so he's ready to roll  
I'm pleased all went well last night and that there's a clear plan of action in place for you  

Come on BFP!      

P.S - Don't blame you for scarpering from the dentists office. Think you've had your quota of anaesthetic for a while  

Pink Flower - It looked prettier than the others! -  but thinking this is another girl. We shall see


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - so glad it went well with the consultant, and you have a clear plan of action for the next few weeks.   at the photos. You're not going to put them up on the walls at home then. 

You've just reminded me that I am long overdue a dentist appointment.

Annie -  great ticker!

Polly - how is the decorating going? Is dh helping or is this a solo project?

Deedee - you've gone quiet too.  Hope all is well.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Just checking in on everyone. Nothing to really report here. Other than I had a little snooze on the sofa this afternoon and seems I led a bit awkwardly. Got a real pain in my neck - other than DH  


Hmmm - where is Deedee?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I'd love a nap right now, I think the anaesthetic has made me get tired earlier.  Hope it wears off soon.

No I'm definitely not putting the photos up on the wall, they're like something out of a horror movie!  However, my friend who I'm going shopping with next week has emailed me and asked that I bring them along so she can have a look.  Weirdo!

I can't imagine bms right now, I'm so sore in the tummy region!  My bruises are now purple and red - I've found another bruise now where the gas was pumped in.  In fact, because so many people were telling me that they had sore shoulders after the anaesthetic I somehow got the idea that that was where it was pumped in from and was very puzzled that I couldn't find an entry point there  .  I've now found that it was where my new bruise is and in a very private part of my anatomy that I hope wasn't on display too long!  

I'm waiting for news of Polly's decorating with bated breath.   I'm very interested in these things as you've probably noticed.

Time is ticking by so slowly.  I car shared with DH today and he's decided to work a bit late  so I'm stuck in the office waiting for him.   He's behind after taking time off to look after me so I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie you really panicked me and I had to quickly scan through all the posts to make sure you were ok. Glad everything is ok it made me realise I have been a bit wrapped up in myself lately- sorry

Claire things sound great for you well apart from all the bruising I hope it clears up soon. I can reccomend Ginsing for DH its really good for improving sperm, it increased DH's count.

Emma how are things with you? how are Will and Robin doing? thanks again for the book

Deedee how are you?

Polly how is the DIY? what exactly are you doing?

Well I am up for the meet in a dance studio, I'll bring my Ballet and Tap shoes 

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry Ive been awol but I'm just recovering from a wild weekend of drunken debauchery spent parading through the streets of Belfast, downing green pints while dressed as a leprechaun............NOT!

Alas, my St Paddy's Day celebrations were very tame indeed but it was a lovely spring day here and DH was off so not too bad.

Annie- Im so glad your scare is over  I love the ticker too. Have you said goodbye to the ms at last?

Claire- Nice photos- will you get them framed?  Things are really happening for you now although Im sure bms is the last thing on your mind. The plan sounds good- come on BFP!!!! 

Donna, Emma and POlly- Hello 

Im at a training course for the next couple of days so might not be able to log on. 

Dx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - Good to hear from you   I'm really dissapointed that your St Paddy's Day wasn't like your first description   That's the Deedee I imagined on such an event   Glad that your DH was home to spend time with you both though. My DH actually has some time off over Easter for once. I was planning all sorts until I saw that they are predicting snow this weekend     

Donna - Ummm  - I think you've had enough on your plate to not worry about yet another Annie drama! So no apologies please! I'll post on the other thread to you in a mo x

Emma- Yes, how are those boys of yours?!?! Long time since we've heard any updates. Have you sold them on E-Bay or something  

Polly - Maybe you're stuck under reams of wallpaper or got such bad blisters from sanding the doors and skirting that you cannot physically type! Either way - hurry up and let us know what you're up to!

Claire - Ooooerrr - I wince every time I read your posts at the moment. Are you shopping locally with your friend next week or heading somewhere larger where you can do some serious retail therapy?!?


Nothing exciting happening here. I went for a curry with a couple of girls from work last night and decided that I absolutely had to have a prawn cocktail. I was so embarassed ordering it. I bet they thought I was such a typical Brit!!! But I have to say - it tasted so damn good. I might have to sent DH to Sainsbury's tonight to get everything I need to make one at home. 
Oooh -  and my dining room table is finally coming today. It's only taken 17 bloomin weeks to arrive  

Off for brekkie. Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

um prawn cocktail yum


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - will you be having lots of sophisticated dinner parties now then?  I _love_ prawns, but can't stand the 'cocktail' gloop. Did you have Blackforest gateau to follow?

Claire - how are you today? Any less pained? Is dh still fussing over you?

Deedee - glad you had a pleasant, if not very wild, St Patrick's Day.

Off food shopping later. Boys are fine. I haven't sold them on ebay (tempting with Will who keeps waking at 5.30 am ). Robin is growing and has lost most of his lovely dark hair, but doesn't do much yet (I'm awaiting a first smile now). Will is not growing, refuses to eat anything except bananas, has lots of tantrums, but is still lovely most of the time.

Got to go, baby screaming.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - The gloop is the best part!!! All sounds quite normal your end - especially the tantrum part


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, good to hear an update on your boys.  I did smile at Will refusing to eat anything but bananas. 

Annie, urgh, prawn cocktail, I'm probably alone in this but I think they're absolutely gross!

Deedee, glad you got to celebrate St Patrick's Day with your little family.  

Hi Donna, hope you're doing ok today.

Polly, hope the DIY is going well.

Not much to report today.  Bruising looks the same as yesterday.  DH spoke to one of MIL's friends on the phone last night to see if she could shed any further light on it all so looks like the saga is reawakening.  Part of me is reluctant that we make any contact with MIL as it was horrible living with day to day and I don't think that is the best thing for DH (or me) overall.  I feel awful to say it though and I know I will have to go with what DH decides, but part of me is praying he decides to leave it as it is.   Her friend is probably going to try and have an indirect word with MIL but was really stumped too.  And just that conversation between DH and MIL's friend drove me to drink so goodness knows what I will be like if I have to speak to MIL herself!!

2 days down in the af or norethisterone countdown, 12 to go.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

DIY update....I'm painting everything! And making and putting up shelves. But that is the theory, mostly I am at the stage of thinking the order through and realising I don't have the right tools or stuff. Did a lot of sawing and banging yesterday and a bit more of that today.

Prawns....yummy. the bigger the better, as far as I am concerned, but not so keen on the gloop. Much better with tonnes of garlic.....

Claire - I do hope that the whole MIL doesn't start again. It must be horrible for DH being without his mum, but he has been trying so hard to keep her happy all his life, and it clearly doesn't work, and trying again just perpetuates that whole cycle. 

Hi everyone else!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just a quicky - does anyone know what sort of ginseng is best for the ?  It is one of the things I thought I should buy so thanks for the reminder Donna!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Ugh to the MIL situation. I guess it was always going to rear it's ugly head at some point. I just wish it could have waited a few more months so you can continue to focus on you.

Whatever happens you must try and put her to the back of your mind - well, as much as she allows you to. If DH decides to get back in touch, then let him do all the work for now. You can jump back on board later. 

Do keep us updated though. Her stories never cease to amaze  


Polly - I worship at the altar of Queen DIY. Making your own shelves?!?! - no chance of that here I can assure you. I was absolute pants at design and technology at school. My Mother still has one of my dismal efforts on display - embarassingly. 
Is there a theme for each room or one theme that is to flow throughout?!? Typical Easter activity is DIY. Apparently it's when most people go to A&E with DIY related injuries - so go steady!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, OMG you're _making_ shelves?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

hey, it ain't that hard! I treated myself to a new sander yesterday   and my BIL has lent me a router, but I haven't tried that out yet, it's a bit scary! And I LOVE my jigsaw. Every girl should have one! 

Must get on....

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Polly I couldn't do any of that far to scary

Claire I don't think it matters what ginesing it is I don't remeber which type DH used i'll ask him tonight

Emma bless Will thinks hes bananna man lol

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - OK, I get it now. This is code for something else right?!? Is this a new range at Ann Summers? The Jigsaw, The Sander and The Router - all sound darn good fun. I'm off to their website now as clearly I'm missing out  


Ohh and I keep meaning to ask if any of you are on ********?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What is a router? I thought that was a computer thing. 

Annie - I think you know the answer about me and ********....

I just leapt out of my skin. There was an almighty crash from upstairs. I seriously thought that the ceiling had come down, or something similar. I hunted all over the place and everything seemed to be where it should be.  Checked outside in case someone had crashed into a car. Turns out it was one (very small) Thomas the Tank Engine bath toy (with suction pads) that had fallen off the wall into the bath.  Panic over.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

LOL Annie - Anne Summers! You reminded me of this video 



 This is exactly what I look like when I am diy-ing. Actually not really, but maybe Claire does! 

Well, I did my routing this afternoon! YAY! It worked. I practised on a couple of spare bits of wood, and figured it all out. Looks so good. Managed to put a tack through my fingernail - boy, does that hurt!

Emma,  at Thomas causing so much panic.

Love
Polly

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

So what is routing


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

evening all,

just a quickie from me- I'm knackered after being at a training course all day and have yet another day to go!

Emma- I really wouldn't worry about Will only eating bananas. H can be a fussy little madam when it comes to food aswell and my friend's daughter only ate fish fingers and potato waffles for a year. BTW I have had similar bath toy scares.

Prawns- love them! (either smothered in Marie Rose sauce or garlic butter)


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly, I'd love to think I looked like that doing DIY but sadly nothing could be further from the truth! 

Annie, yes I am on ******** but don't use it much.  If you pm me your ******** name / photo description I'll try to find you (this may take a while... ).  I'm listed under my married name and a photo from my wedding.

Emma, hope you have suitably recovered from the Thomas The Tank Engine incident... 

Deedee, hope the training course goes well today - what are you being trained on?

Donna, how are you today?

I'm pleased to announce that most of the gas has now dissipated and I no longer look like a pot-bellied pig!  The main incision bruise looks a lot better today too, although the other, recently noticed, one has not!   I've got acupuncture tonight so will ask her how long she thinks the bruising will take to go down as I found out the other week she used to be a nurse.

Right, must dash.  Work to do.

Cxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - Arnica cream is good for bruises (and you can get it in tablet form too, I think).

Will you be doing a Thursday dance later in honour of the bank holiday?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll do a dance later if I remember.  Thank you Annie for doing my dance last week while I was incapacitated. 

DH mentioned arnica cream too, will see if I can get some.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Having a bit of a mare at work today so just a quick dance with lots of positive vibes for the Vag Team this week I think.

[fly]                             [/fly]


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Sorry - forgot to mention I had today off work. I went to help my best friend out for the day. She had an operation on her shoulder last week and will be in a sling for quite some time. Quite hard to look after a toddler one handed -so went to play Nurse Annie!

Emma -   at the bath toy!

Polly - Oh poop. I was really hoping they were Ann Summers products  

Claire - I'm off to hunt you down right now! Emma was right - your dances are far superior to mine  

Deedee - Hope to get a full update from you once you've recovered from the training.

Donna -


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Will have to be quick as I have just done something to my back putting Ryan to bed and I am in agony.

Thank you so so much for the flowers and chocs I have had a really low day today so to come home and find them on my door step was just what I needed. I nearly cried you lot are wonderful and my god such true friends. Thank you so much for caring

DH is fine he has a cyst so panic over there, I was really fearing the worst

Claire glad you are on the mend x x 

Sorry for no more personals need to have a hot bath to see if that hlps back

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - so glad dh is Ok. Must be a huge relief. Do they have to do something to the cyst, or does it just go on its own?
Hope the hot bath helps.

Claire - splendid dance!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Bath helped a little but still in some discomfort

Eaten lots of choc and feel a bit sick now.

Annie meant to say I am on face book, I tried to search for you but couldn't find you?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I'll try and find you and pm you my details aswell. 

Claire - Couldn't find you, so I'll pm you too


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Easter to you all x x 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy Easter!

I'm off on an egg hunt this morning - in the snow it would seem   Sat up til late last night trying to fashion some sort of a bonnet for Hannah and I'm quite pleased with my efforts. I'm usually pathetic at arts and craft. I even dyed egg shells with food colouring - get me!!!! She better bloody well win now  

Hope you all have a good day with lots of choccies!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sounds like Fun Annie

I woke up to a heavy snow I am so shocked I didn't think we were getting any down here

Hope you all have a nice day and don't eat to much

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm dreaming of a white easter!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - that sounds fun!

I was just about to go outside and make a snowman but it has started to rain, and the snow is vanishing before my eyes. 

We're off to ride on a steam train later (trains are now very popular here).


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Am I the only one without snow? It's actually quite spring-like here. 

Happy Easter to all!    

luv DD


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you all had a nice Easter. It is freezing cold here. Steam train was quite good fun, if a bit cold.

Polly - We drove by what I _think_ is probably your house today, and the decorating looks fab!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well - we didn't win the bonnet competition  .... but Hannah's boyfriend did  

Typically it rained the whole way during the egg hunt and the sun came out when we had finished  

Nice day though  

Deedee - Send the sun over to us, it's bloody freezing  

Emma - How were the trains?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Still cold here - not that I have been out and I have a sore throat and cold, great

haven't even eated any choc yet

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww Donna - plenty of hot lemon and honey  


Not feeling very well here today either. I threw up my lunch, narrowly missing the top of Hannah's head. Only managed to get to the kitchen sink, so had the lovely task of cleaning it up after me - ewww! I thought I was over the sickness, but alas no  

And no - I haven't over indulged in easter eggs


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie how are you feeling now? hoep you have your feet up


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- I really thought you were over the worst you poor thing. I wish I could take it away for you.

Donna- Yep as Annie said plenty of hot lemon and honey for you and an early night 

No snow here yet but it is FREEZING. We cant even take H out to the park as she would turn blue.

I thought it was spring already 

Roll on May until I can jet off to the sun

Has anyone done anything exciting over the hols?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - another vote for honey and lemon. Works wonders.

Annie - 14 weeks is the key time, I think, for all that to pass. Not long now! Poor you (and Hannah). 

Deedee- May will be here in no time.

Polly - hope the decorating continues to go well.

Claire - hope you had a good weekend. Are you feeling like you old self now? Has af arrived?

Pleasant weekend here, although today has been a bit dull (and too cold to go anywhere). Met Polly on Saturday, went on a local steam train yesterday, and that is about it. Will has a horrible cold and is very snotty. We've booked a holiday for April - a week in Cornwall. Hope the weather picks up by then.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

I was fine the rest of yesterday. Had a good sleep last night and think I'm ok today so far!  Hoping it was a temporary blip  

Donna - How's that cold of yours?

Emma- I do like the Cornwall. Which part are you going to? Hmmm - proper scones and clotted cream 

Deedee - I wish I was jetting off to the sun in a few weeks. Oh to feel some sunshine on the skin - lurrvly!

Claire - Any sign of AF?


Right - I have a taste for a bacon buttie. Going to give it a go.


Ohh -scan tomorrow afternoon


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - did you find a bacon sarnie. I rather fancy one of those myself.

I think scones and clotted cream is Devon. We're going down near the Lizard. It wasn't our first choice location, as we went to almost the same place a few years ago, but we'd left it so late to book that we had to compromise on location. We're renting a house which is supposed to be toddler friendly, and has  lots of things for little ones to do. 

Just taken Robin to be weighed, and he is a very healthy 11lb (5kg) - Will wasn't that big until 11 weeks.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I did indeed have a bacon sarnie Emma, with an egg for good measure! It was delicious. Also devoured a bag of maltesers - must be feeling better  

Well, I know I ate a whole lot of scones and cream when we were in Newquay last year. I bored the whole gang by moaning until I got my hands on a stack of them! 

Wow 11lbs! - good man Robin! He's doing really well. How's Master William?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Did that bacon buttie sort you out? 

Emma- Cornwall sounds lovely. Ive always wanted to go after reading 'Rebecca'.That will be  nice break for you all. Fingers crossed the weather is good for you. If not cream teas you can enjoy lots of cornish pasties 

Donna- How is your cold? Keep downing that hot lemon.

Claire-AF report please!

Polly-Can we have an update on the home improvements?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Rebecca is my 2nd favourite book of all time (after Pride and Prejudice).  A rereading is long overdue....

Really must go and walk the dog now instead of FFing.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

'Last night I dreamt I went to Manderlay again......' I love it too Emma. Must remember to take it on hols for  re-read.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh - I've never read Rebecca and I am after a good read at the moment. I shall order a copy this afternoon. 

Bacon sarnie sorted me out a treat, as did the maltesers and the jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw - yet I am craving bread and butter pudding to finish it all off. No hope of me making any. Might go to Sainsbury's for some when DH gets home!

Claire is struggling to get online at work today - her Boss is lingering. I'm sure she won't mind me mentioning that there's no AF as yet. She has to phone the Consultant if it hasn't arrived by Monday.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just popped on quickly - got new carpet laid this morning (oh, and Emma, I took the carpet fitter up to the bedroom like you asked!   - more about that later...)

Anyway I plan to be back on line permanently tonight, - I keep having to disamantle the network, and will have to again shortly, but should get it all sorted later. It'll be lovely to have a lounge back again!

I have to paint and fit the shelves in the lounge, and paint the woodwork in the kitchen, and then will be done downstairs! Then tackle the bedroom and bathroom. All this climbing up and down and bending myself into strange places has really made me feel my age - I am sooooo achy. And having vertigo as well, which really isn't helping. At least the house is so tiny, I don't have to go up ladders!

Going to get on, sorry no personals - but I have a vision of myself greeting DH when he gets in this evening with a house that looks like a home, not a building site...it is his birthday after all!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Finally my boss has vanished!

I haven't read Rebecca either... hmm.  Was actually about to start Pride and Prejudice, but will have a rethink!

Polly, your house plans sound intriguing.  I thought I knew where you lived but now Emma has said she thinks she drove past it, I think I'm wrong as I thought it was a bit off the road.   Probably in the wrong village... 

Emma, Cornwall sounds lovely.  DH wanted to go there this year but we can't fit it in.  So many holidays, so little time...

Donna, hope you're feeling better today.

Annie, Deedee, good afternoon.

As Annie's reported, no af yet.  In fact my temps are doing very strange things, I think a sign that my hormones are on the move.  After the op they went down quite low and have now gone soaring up to the extent that fertilityfriend .com has given me cross-hairs for ovulation, which I don't think can be right at all unless I now have super follicles! .  Anyway I'm supposed to ring the cons on Monday to I expect be given the instruction of taking the af inducer, although in a way I'd be interested to see what happens naturally for a bit longer first.  I'm feeling a bit despondent and thinking well the op was supposed to bring af on naturally so if I still have to take tabs maybe it's failed .  But on the other hand I am SO SICK of analysing everything and hoping and being disappointed that I'm starting to get disillusioned and fed up with the whole thing.

Hopefully back later, boss allowing.  Damn this new office!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - don't give up on af arriving just yet. You've got a few days left.  

Do read Rebecca - it is a very easy but quite unputdownable. Have you seen the film?

I might be quite wrong about seeing Polly's house. I drove by somewhere that was newly decorated (it was getting dark and the lights were on) that had the type of car she's mentioned having parked outside. Probably put 2 and 2 together and made 5.  

Polly - that isn't meant to sound half as stalkerish as it does.  (not sure stalkerish is a word  ).

Most intrigued by the carpet fitter story.....

Hope you got all those DIY tasks done and were able to delight dh.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Please don't feel despondent. Like I said earlier, perhaps the surgery was needed in order to work hand in hand witht the meds   Keep the faith


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire don't give up hope hun there is still time for af and taking teh tablet is no bad thing remeber stress can effect af and if the op you just had isn't stressful then I don't know what is.

Annie hope all is well with scan tomorrow I will be looking in for news.

I got myself a new book today its a ladies account of PND quite a good read so far she went through fertility treatment to


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Braving doctor this week - wish me luck


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Jen - good luck for tomorrow - hope it works out well. I was wondering where you were - we do on occasion get women who drop in and then drop out again,  but I thought you were going to be a bit more permanent, so it is good to hear from you. We are such a small group that we might seem a bit "closed" to newer people, but we really aren't!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, don't get despondent, even if you have to take the medication, it is all a step forward. Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Polly for making me feel welcome - had a bit of a miserable few weeks so kept away as not to depress you all!!!  

I feeling bit more positive   now and I am going to seee my doc to see if he will refer me to Emmas gynae doctor as I think I would be better with a doc who knows about vag rather than one who fobs me off with a bl**dy councellor (however you spell it)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Jen - Really great to hear from you and wow - what progress! It is no easy task making that step of calling the Dr. That was really brave of you   I hope he puts you in touch with the gynae Dr that Emma saw. Do come back and tell us how you get on


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Jen,

Great to hear from you? I wondered where you were - thought we had scared you of great to have you back.
No matter what you are going through you can't depress us (take it from someone who knows)

Claire any sign of af?

Off to an ann summers training day today I reall don't want to go but hay. (Marie if you are reading I am wearing one of the necklaces you sent me  )

Annie good luck for your scan x x 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Jen,

Glad we didn't scare you away. Seeing your doctor is a huge step. Well done! Hope he will refer you to that consultant. I wouldn't have 2 little ones now if it wasn't for him.

Annie - hope scan goes well.  

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. Trying to keep busy at work this morning and pass the time. Keeping all my bits crossed


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Good luck this afternoon, Annie

Love Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Polly - As you can see, the keeping busy at work is going really well


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

My boss has finally gone to a meeting! 

Annie, GOOD LUCK for this afternoon, hope it goes really well, look forward to hearing all about it.

Hi Jen. Don't think you've posted since I started reposting. Good luck with the doctors, hopefully this is the start of new options.

Hi Deedee, how are things in sunny Ireland?

Donna, hope the AS day is going well.

Polly, have you finished the DIY now? Or is this a long-term project?

Emma, haven't seen the film Rebecca but have heard about the book a few times before. Maybe P&P then that...

Still no af, and don't think she's coming, I couldn't feel less af like. My temp is still up high but fertilityfriend .com has moved my crosshairs to indicate ovulation 11 days after the operation with todays temp... later, but still surely not possible? I'm assuming for now that it is just my hormones changing or something and different levels of oestrogen and progesterone having an effect... I just want _something_ to happen so it wasn't a waste of time (or money!). Dunno. I just don't want to have to still take tablets. I don't mind the Clomid as that is a 'boost' in my mind but the af inducer wasn't supposed to be necessary.  I know I still have until Monday but...    it's getting ever closer.

Confused xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie how was the scan? all ok with the little bean?

Claire I know it is easier said than doen but please don't loose heart if that is even a saying? I hope AF arrives soon monday is a while away yet.

Feel utterly exhausted physically and menatlly tonight

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Jen- it's great to hear from you. Seeing the doctor is one step closer to your dream. Well done you for taking that step. Do let us know how you get on 

Annie- You have probably had the scan by now, Im dying to hear how it went. Don't keep me in suspense too long......

Polly- You really are a wonder woman. All that DIY puts me to shame, I cant even hang a picture never mind make shelves or use a jigsaw 

Claire- Hang in there pet! Having to take the AF inducer is not a cop out and you might not have to take it at all. Your body is probably just re-adjusting itself and doesnt want to be rushed. As POlly said, these are all steps in the right direction. Got to keep that positive vibe going  

Emma- How are getting on? Are you into a proper routine with the boys? How is little Robin sleeping for you? 

Donna- Reading that book is a great idea. I find reading really therapeutic, its one of my luxuries at the moment. I love tucking in for an early night with a hot choc and a good book. By the way, i have just read Gail Porter's autobiography which I really enjoyed. I think she is so brave to have come through what she has and be able to tall the world about it. She suffered from PND and has self-harmed from a young age. She then lost all her hair through alopecia and refuses to wear a wig because she'd rather just be herself and accepted- what a gal! If you'd like I could send it over to you?

Anyone tuning in to The Apprentice later? I fear that if I start watching I'll get hooked. Oh well, I need something to fill the LOST void


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!

All is well with No 2   Once again I got myself worked into a right state in the waiting room, to the point of really annoying DH   - but little one was there kicking and waving around. So - no more from me. I'm happy now  

Donna - Get yourself an early night. Curl up in bed with that book you're reading  

Deedee - Why are you not watching Lost? Have you ditched it?!? I have set to record The Apprentice coz chances are I'll be out for the count. Also - Depserate Housewives tonight!  I was listening to alot of stuff about The App on the radio today. Sounds like they have some real characters this season! 

That Gail Porter book sounds a good read. Might pick that one up too.


Claire - I had to take the AF inducer and at the time I was quite relieved to take it so I could crack on with the clomid. I felt my body was holding me back a bit and I was all raring to go! Try and look at it the same way. The sooner AF comes, the sooner the Clomid can get it's mitts on your refreshed ovaries and start working it's stuff with them. Come on Mrs,let's get that BFP! 


Well - time for me to find the Hagen Dazs - back in a bit x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie glad all was well, I had to re- read your post though as from my first scan I totally miss-read and thought you were having 2..............  lol


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad all is well. Such a relief to see them alive and kicking, isn't it. Are you going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan? Do you have any inklings so far?

Polly - hope the decorating continues apace. 

Deedee - my MIL sat next to Gail Porter on a flight last year. Can't remember where it was to (she takes so many holidays), but it was a long-haul flight. MIL said she was one of the nicest people she'd ever met (and probably bored GP to death with anecdotes about local government).
I am trying to get into a routine with Robin. He still wakes every 3 hours at night for a feed, but he is very good on the whole (5-7pm is his whingey time). My problem at the moment is Will, who won't eat and is waking up far too early for my liking.

Looking forward to the Apprentice and Desp Housewives too (although won't stay up to watch the latter).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

DH has been very whizzy for me and scanned the piccies of Junior. Shout if anyone would like to see. No obligations  


Emma - I keep changing my mind. I was adamant it would be a boy this time as for generations on both sides of our families it has always been girl first, then a boy. Now I think it might be another girl. I do however have a 100% success rate in getting it wrong  
How interesting that MIL sat next to Gail Porter long haul. I have never had anyone exciting next to me on a plane - or even on the airport!
Still early days for much of a routine with Robin. Hang in there! sounds like you're doing really well. I shall be tapping you up for methods of coping!


I managed to watch The Apprentice last night and cringed all the way through it. Hid behind my duvet alot   these grown men were acting like boys let out of school for the day - cringe, cringe, cringe  

Got Desperate H.W to watch tonight as i'm home alone. 

Must dash for now. Got 6 friends and babies coming over at 11am - my poor house


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I think it will be a girl, so it will be a boy because I'm always wrong with my hunches. 

I haven't watched The Apprentice yet. Going to do so tonight. Dh is away so I'm planning a tv night.

Hope the mothers and babies don't trash your house. No work today?

I'm going to attempt to continue with my big spring clean later. So far it is going slowly. Had planned to do downstairs yesterday and upstairs today, but didn't even finish cleaning the kitchen yesterday; Will was messing things up faster than I can clean.   Thrilling stuff.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

DIY slowing to a halt - today is about putting the house back together and tidying up. Might possibly do the bathroom on Saturday, although I am also supposed to be having tea at the place we all met - with a peer of the realm, no less! - on Saturday afternoon, so I may not. I've given up the idea of even starting the bedroom - which may be wise, as we do plan to change the carpet soon, so the best time is while the carpet is up before the new one goes down. Emma, the carpet fitter wasn't keen on the idea of the bed being in the room at the time, but said it would be ok if it could be turned on its side. Hope that helps. BTW, if you use that company I mentioned, the fitters were a different company, but were very good and pleasant and quick. So I was impressed all round.

Annie, great about the scan. 

We were out last night, so have recorded the Apprentice. Might save it for tomorrow night, as there is no more Moving Wallpaper.  

Claire, keep positive, I am sure that it is all working in your favour!


Well, better get started!

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Im so glad all is well with bubs and you can relax a little now. Id love to see piccies. Do you need my e-mail address or do you have it? BTW I dont want to be the one to break it to you but that was the last LOST for a while as due to the writer's strike there is a mid-season break. 

Emma- Wow, Gail porter is someone I would definately like to sit next to on a long haul flight, I think we would get on like a house on fire. My only claim to fame is that my mum used to babysit Gloria Hunniford's daughter Caron Keating. 

Polly- Lucky you heading back there for tea. Enjoy!

Its gorgeous weather today. Not a cloud in the sky but still a bit nippy. At least the sun is shining, it really gives me a lift. I have to brave Sainsbury's today, do some work at my dads, give the house the once over and do some boring admin- yippeee!

I definately think Sir Alan was right in giving Nick the boot- what a pompous a**hole! It goes to show you can be the most intelligent person in the world but not possess an ounce of common sense- £4.90 for a whole lobster- I ask you! I fear that I am hooked already.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

deedee2 said:


> I definately think Sir Alan was right in giving Nick the boot-


Er, ta, Deedee!



Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Cleaning is so boring.........


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Yes Emma cleaning is boring and I never have enough hours in the day so I apologise for teh state of my flat now. I am quite embarressed by it seeing as you and Polly are coming.

And polly even more nervous about you coming now seeing where you will be on saturday - Where I live is at the other end of the spectrum compared to that lovely hotel its off the spectrum.

Deedee I think you put your foot in it lol

Claire how are you?

Annie would love to see scan x x

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening

Well, I wish I hadn't bothered cleaning so much this morning. My house was carnage today   

Emma - No, off work again today to help out my friend. I've been up and down a hill to her house and dropping her at physio today- oh and looking after Hannah's boyfriend as well as 4 other friends and their kids! I am washed out! 
Next scan is on 16th May  - day before Hannah's 2nd birthday! So, not long to find out if we're wrong or right.

Deedee - WHAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! - no Lost!!! As if it wasn't frustrating enough at the moment with all their bull about "answers are coming" - now I am forced to wait for more. How very dare they.Thank God Jordan & Peter are back on tonight to fill the void  

Yeah - and who the eck sells a whole lobster for a fiver - numpty!


Polly - Oooh, who could you be having a rendezvous with at the weekend. Have a lovely time  


Donna - Have you had a good day?

Claire - How's tricks?


Right - I'm off to watch Desperate Housewives. night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

AnnieR said:


> Yeah - and who the eck sells a whole lobster for a fiver - numpty!   that made me laugh Annie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

quote went a bit wrong there


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna Taylor said:


> And polly even more nervous about you coming now seeing where you will be on saturday - Where I live is at the other end of the spectrum compared to that lovely hotel its off the spectrum.


Oh Donna, where I live is off the spectrum too compared to the hotel - they wouldn't let me in if they knew I lived in the smallest cheapest house in the whole of the county!!

looking so much forward to seeing you tomorrow!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

so excited and nervous about Polly and Emmas visit - silly to be nervous i know.
Can't wait to see will again either and have cuddles with robin  not sure how boys will react to that.

Hardly slept last night but that wasn't anything to sdo with Emma and pollys visit.

Anyway I am still in pj's as I have been tidying up so better get dressed

Donna x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Donna,

Hope you have a lovely day with the girls visit   

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Polly it all sounds very grand, the mind boggles as to who you’re meeting. 

Hope Donna, Emma and Polly all have a nice day today!  

Annie, really pleased that the scan went well.  Good that it’s not a loooong wait to find out if it’s pink or blue. 

Deedee, I agree entirely with you re The Apprentice, that guy was a prat and deserved to be fired!  I can’t get over just how immature they all are… must be a sign of age! 

Donna, hope you’re ok. 

Emma, hi. 

Well still no af.   My acupuncturist thinks it normally takes 2-6 weeks for af to show, and can’t understand why my consultant said 7-10 days then gave me 2 weeks at my follow up appt.   Anyway, it’s now been 16 days since the operation.  My temperature had continued to rise every day for a week until today where it’s fallen a little bit.  My acupuncturist thinks its my hormones moving about and suspects the rise was progesterone reasserting itself, which is all encouraging.   My pulses (in the Chinese medicine sense) have improved since the op .  I’m still not sure what to do about the norethisterone – whether to just take it next week after the cons give the go ahead or whether to wait.  I know lots of people have to take it in various circumstances, I’m just disheartened because I’ve undergone an operation so I don’t have to take it and it seems like a failure to me, and if that doesn’t work then I’m assuming that the other elements won’t have either.  I feel so disappointed and frustrated – and increasingly broke. 

On a brighter note, what’s everyone doing at the weekend?  Tomorrow we have a man coming to quote for conservatory blinds (don’t think we’ll be able to afford them but you never know I suppose!) then going to my brothers for dinner, then off shopping for the day on Sunday with a friend.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Claire,

I can understand you frustrations and I really hope af arrives as it will help make you feel more positive. You aren't broken but can also understand these feelings as I had them all I know our circumstances were different but the feelings were all the same.
Sorry I feel I haven't been able to be that supportive of late but I do always think of you and what you are going through. I know it isn't an easy time and you must feel very anxious about the next cycle of clomid but please try and stay positive this is like your first cycle so try to discount the cycles befroe as the op will be like starting a fresh again - if you see what you mean.
I understand what you are saying about the af inducer and I know why you want things to start naturally and I really hope they do but how many people need to take the inducer after the op? maybe a high percentage do so therefore you are no different from anyone else and it could be highly normal to take the pill.

All sounds great from accupunture, you and your body are doing great so try not to be to disheartened

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just sorted out the presents a brought Emma, Will and Robin and the outfit I have for Robin wont fit him now   so Emma will have to change it


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, broke not broken!   Although yes sometimes I feel broken too!  I've added up how much we've spent so far on fertility aids and treatment (a mistake, I know ) and all in the grand total is £3,125.   I know that's not as much as some people but we're still going................

Thanks.  I know you're right deep down.  I have such high exacting standards which I never meet in anything I do... 

Hope you have a nice time today.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet Lord I am tired today. Admittedly I have been darting around town like a crazy person today, but still!

Donna, Emma & Polly - Have a lovely day together 

Claire - Lovely positive words from your accupuncturist. Good pulses is always reassuring  When I last went (for the puking) mine said "oooh Annie" and was inhaling through her teeth - great! She got me ticking nicely again though 
I have to I was surprised when you said 7-10 days post op for an AF. Surely the body needs to realise it has new hormones and adjust accordingly?!?! If you want to hold off taking the inducer, tell your Consultant. No skin off his nose is it?!?! Why not give nature a chance I say. Depends if you want to crack on or not I guess.

Either way, we're all stood behind you going " Come on Claire"

We_ know_ this is going to happen for you 

Well, no rest for the wicked. I've had my 5 minute break!

Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

og ogd so sorry Claire I completley miss read what you said, I wasn't implying you were broken - I feel awful now

As Annie said you don't have to take the inducer if you don't want

Just waiting for Emma and Polly now should be here anytime now   Just put the boys down for a nap in the vein hope that they will sleep so they wont be grumpy so and so's when Polly and Emma are here.

On a plus note though the boys ate lunch today - finally was only mash and fish cake but atleast they ate a whole meal.
Half way through they both looked at each other then started singing twinkle twinkle little star I was amazed it was the way the looked at each other then started doing it I didn't know what they were doing at first as could make out from the babble what they were singing   but they were doing th actions  

Ryan has started signing to so looks like the class paid off, he signs 'more' amd 'milk' and understands more

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Had a lovely day with Polly and Emma. Robin is soooooo good and chilled out he didn't cry once and is just so scrummy as the most adorable eyes and little chubby cheeks. Will was so well behaved to even when my nightmare child (Callum wouldn't share  )

We had a lovely day I felt awkward at first but then that soon went away and we started chatting.
Polly very kindly phoned the Counsellor for me - well actually she wasn't leaving untill she had   but I am gald she chased that up for me, seems I have been lost in the system somewhere. she was so good on the phone and has offered to phone any other people for me which I have accepted her kind offer.

I am still so overwhelmed that they both came all the way to see me oh and Emnma looks bloddy fantastic by the way doesn't even like she has given birth in the last yr let alone the last month  

I felt a bit silly as I got a bit upset when they left not to sure why  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awwww -  sounds like you all had a lovely afternoon. I'm really pleased   

Polly - You absolute treasure for calling the Counsellor. I'm sure that has made such a huge difference   

Most sickening to hear how well Emma is looking. How dare she!    

Donna - It sounds like you had a good time and that's really great to hear. 

Onwards and upwards from here


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I really hope so Annie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly just finished your lovely salad with some chicken and cous cous. DH loved the salad- but when I offer him salad he never fancies it but yet your salad is the best he has ever had in his life!

Moving on to the gorgeous looking chocolate cake in a minute - thanks Emma x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just had a brain wave....................................

Emma and Polly were saying today that the could never go to an ann summers party let alone front one. well they really aren't that bad so I thought how about our next meet we have an ann summers party lol

Can just imagine the looks we will get over afternoon tea haha

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I really enjoyed this afternoon - I'm not sure that Will at all enjyed the drive home, poor love! I feel so   that I didn't tell you that I had a sneak preview of R last week, and didn't tell you how scrummy he is! Callum and Ryan are absolutely gorgeous, and it was so funny to see how Will and Callum interacted. 

So sorry to leave you Donna, it was hard for me and Emma too. I felt so bad just driving off.  So pleased DH liked the salad - I'll give you the recipe lol!

Claire - I don't know how to advise you, whether to let nature take its course or start with the meds asap. I don't imagine it matters that much in the long run - it's easy to get into the habit of thinking that "if I do this it will work, if I do that it won't", so I think you have to do what seems best to you. But I am sure that it will all come right really soon either way. I sent you the books today.

Emma, I hope that you settled the little ones soon after you got home, although W looked better as soon as he got out of his car seat!

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, our posts crossed - nooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - I had such a lovely day, and was very sorry to go home. Thank you.  It was lovely to see you and those lovely boys of yours. They are absolutely scrummy and gorgeous and have wonderful smiles. They are proof that you are a fabulous mum, despite what you have sometimes thought lately.

It took us _ages_ to get home and those well-behaved boys you described earlier screamed for most of the journey. I felt very  and sorry for poor Polly having to drive through London with all that noise going on.

Will ate his 3rd and 4th bananas of the day on the way home, and then 3 weetabix when we got here. 

You made me  in a nice way saying I look ok. I feel so fat and frustrated at being fat at the moment. I still need to lose 10kg to get to my pre-Will weight.

So tired now, back tomorrow to read everything properly
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma you really do look great I am not just saying that, plus Robin is only 6 weeks old and I was a wreck at that stage and you didn't even look tired - your fabulous

Polly don't fancy the ann summers party then - i'd be gentle lol

so sorry you had nightmare journeys both here and back

just had a lovely long bath and I am feeling quite chilled 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Polly, Donna & Emma. Your posts to each other did make me giggle. All apologising to each other for something  


Well, it's going to be a long day here. I have Hannah with me all day as her weekly date with Nanna has been cancelled - Mum's got stuff on today   She was a bit restless last night for god knows what reason and as a result has woken this morning resembling a stroppy teenager  

It is only 9.15am and I am knackered   I'm putting her in the car in a minute and driving to see a friend. Maybe some company will chill her out  

But, it's not all bad news. I'm out tonight for another friends birthday. Looking forward to seeing the girls -- oh and eating something past 5pm and keeping it in  

Have a good weeekend everyone and oh - so I don't feel left out - "sorry"


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

HA HA didn't realise we were allapologising made me laugh when I read it back

Polly you left your A to Z here - I will have to visit and return it now 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie you are right! 

Polly - how is your car today?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma and POlly- What a lovely thing to do! Im sure you all had a lovely day at Donna's.

POlly- Gosh Im so sorry . It took me a while to work out what you meant.... I really did put my foot in it didn't I?

Donna-Mmmm,my mouth is watering at the thought of that lovely salad and choc cake....

Claire- Probably best not to do the maths on that one. Who can put a price on it anyway 

Annie- Enjoy your girlie night out (and keeping food down!)

Not much happening here Im afraid. Had a friend over for a cuppa so it was nice catching up. Just looking forward to vegging out in front of the telly later. Clocks forward tonight- YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hiya everyone,

Deedee its was so nice of the girls to come and see me and i am so touched I really love you all and I don't know what I would do without you.

We must arrange another meet pleeeeaaaasssee.......................

Well TMI coming up but DH and I  had great 's' we didn't have penetration but hay it was good all the same. Things are good with us.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

So this is how everyone else (well Donna and Annie at least) is spending their weekend. No wonder it is quiet on here today.   None of that going on here - far too tired. 

Seriously though Donna, I'm really pleased for you and dh. 

I think another meet-up soon would be a great idea. 

Polly - how was afternoon tea?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I really enjoyed afternoon tea! The peer of the realm went shopping in the cabinet of goodies in the place so I had the pleasure of shopping by proxy.   The place was just as nice as usual, if a little cooler (phew!) so if we meet up again there, I think a different spot would work. Are we going to? 

Emma, how were the boys last night and today?

Claire, we did the maths on what we had spent just a couple of months ago - I daren't say!! But let me say, you will get off lightly!! It will happen for you long before you get to a quarter of what we spent  . 

Donna, so pleased that you sound a little happier today, it was sooooo nice to see you and the little ones - oooo I could eat them right up, so scrummy! I just loved watching them all together - and getting a little cuddle from Callum. Not to mention a long cuddle from Robin. 

Otherwise today, apart from the rude awakening, I had a fairly relaxing day - we went shoppng this morning, had lunch, i had a nap, afternoon tea and now vegging in front of the telly.   

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly you were very lucky to get a cuddle from Callum he only gives kisses and cuddles when he wants to, so you were honoured there.
Glad you enjoyed afternoon but then whats not to enjoy

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - your afternoon sounds lovely. What sort of things are the cabinet of goodies?

Another early start here. Will was awake at 5am (well, 6am now I suppose). I made him stay in his room until 6.30 (7.30), despite plaintive cries of 'mummy, mummy' every so often (in his banana voice ). I'm so cruel....
Dh has taken him off to a steam railway somewhere (Bucks?) this morning. I'm going to tidy up and do ironing if I can get motivated to leave the sofa.

Hope everyone has a nice day, Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

emmadaffodil said:


> What sort of things are the cabinet of goodies?


Jewellery and trinkets


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

you wasn't tempted to treat yourself then Polly?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I did try a ring on, and it was gorgeous, but made for daintier paws than mine!

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Oooh, I stuffed meself too much on Dh's roast dinner today   Now sat here with my button and fly undone, spilling out most glamourously   
We had some friends come and join us and it was nice to be able to let the girls play in the garden. It's been lovely here today  


Donna - All sounds good your end   Long may it continue  

Deedee - I had a great night out with the girls. The food was out of this world and I actually enjoyed it all - hoorah, bout bloody time! 

Polly - Oh la la. Glad you enjoyed your afternoon at that gorgeous hotel. It really is lovely. I'd be quite happy to meet up again there soon. 

Emma - Early start here aswell   Hannah woke at 5.30, but we managed to send her back til 7.30 after some stern phrases such as "go back top sleep" & " It is still night time".  These clock changes seem to send her do-lally!!! 
Hope you enjoyed your few hours of peace this afternoon. Hannah went to my Mum's for a few hours this afternoon and I actually got to read the paper  


Claire - Hope you had a great shopping day with your friend. 


Well, really must go and get in my p.j's. These jeans were not built for gorging


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you still in normal clothes Annie.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!


Emma - Still in normal clothes. I lost about 6lbs with all that morning sickness, but am definitely catching up to what I was again- and just like with Hannah, I'm going wider first. Did you go into maternity clothes alot quicker with Robin?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you? did AF arrive?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning! Back to work today   Not sure if I am happy about that or not   However it is a quiet day, as we can't get any incoming calls lol.

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Donna, how are things with you?  I'm glad you and DH have made some headway.  Excuse the pun! 

Polly, hope that incoming call problem hasn't been fixed yet and you're enjoying some peace at work.

Annie, hi.  Glad you had a good weekend.  

I meant to say actually, haven't you and Donna got a lot of friends on ********!  I don't think I know that many people!!!   I think we should start a campaign to get the others on there as it's so much easier to share photos that way.  

Speaking of which, noone ever did email me a photo from the meet!!!   

Hi Deedee.  Any news?

Hi Emma, how's things with Will and Robin?

Well still no af but my temp is still raised and my (.)(.) are sore and have been for days so I'm hoping and praying that this is a dummy luteal phase and I will get af in the next week as all my signs match other charts with af coming .  Got to ring the cons today, been putting it off.  Weekend was good, had a good shopping trip / catch up with friend and got to play in the garden in the afternoon when I got home. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That all sounds very promising Claire. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.   Hope call to the consultant goes well too.

Nothing much happening here. Went food shopping this morning. General household drudgery this afternoon.

Can anyone who knows about skyplus explain to me why all my (attempted) recordings since the clocks changed have failed?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - No idea on that. My reordings are all fine  

Claire - oooh, hope this is a sign AF is coming   What did the Consultant say? 
You are joking about the amount of friends on ********. I have considerably less than my girlfriends. Kinda glad on one hand. It's too hard keeping up with everyone  
Yes - we should get the others to join. So easy to view piccies on there. 

Polly - Skiver  

Donna - How has your day been?

Deedee - How's the Emerald Isle?


I've had one of "those days" I was asked to drive a chap I work with to the hospital as he was having some sort of a reaction to an insect bite. Sat with him for nearly an hour before I had to dash and get Lady H. Dropped her at my Mum's and then went back to the hospital to give some blood. This was my 4th attempt at going there as every other time there was over an hour wait   I was determined to sit it out today and it took an hour and a half   They stupidly only had one woman taking blood today. I did however manage to write out all of Hannah's party invitations. All the other people in the waiting room were trying to sneak a peek at what I was doing


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, don't know, haven't tried to record anything.  If I remember, I'll try tonight and let you know what happens.

Annie, or should that be Nurse Annie , sounds like a busy day!

Right, I will send Emma a ******** request as I have her email address to hand.  I don't think I know the others except via pm which I don't think will work...

Haven't rung the cons yet.   Don't want to! (how childish does that sound!)  Am thinking I might text him and tell him I'm waiting another week then will take the norethisterone and if he disagrees to ring me back...  A bit of a cop out but to explain, I find it very difficult to understand his Indian accent and it's even worse over the phone and I end up saying 'sorry?' 'pardon?' lots of times and feeling stupid! 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire did you text the consultant? I understand why you would find that easier. I can recomend Polly for calling services- she is chasing up my counselling for me and doing a grand job. (she is quite scary on the phone lol)

Annie what was the blood for, just rountine?

Sorry Emma no sky here I am afraid

Polly how was your first day back at work? thanks for the pm

Hiya Deedee all well with you?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Claire - I don't blame you for texting. Can you e-mail him at all? did he get back to you?

Donna - Yep, just routine bloods and I have to go back next week for the triple test ones. . She bruised me rather well yesterday   Hope she's not there next week  


I have got a stinking headahce today. Might have been from giving all that blood yesterday


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Where are you all today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

I'm here! Just been mega busy this morning as in late. Had to have a filling.  Had another of those blasted metformin upset stomaches from the early hours too and I'm now really tired. I really feel in the wars lately, I was driving to work thinking 'poor me'. How pathetic!

Emma is now on ********, which is an excellent opportunity to add some photos of Robin... hint hint.

Polly thanks for the books, they arrived yesterday. Have had a quick skim read, will settle down with a cuppa later this week and have a proper look. Marilyn Glenville one looks particularly useful. Thanks again, I can't imagine it was easy to pass them on. xx

Annie, yow, I hate blood tests. Hope your bruising goes down quickly!

Hi Deedee, how's things with you?

Donna, how are you today?

I texted the consultant with my plan of action and he texted back to say that was fine and to let him know when I 'start'. Start what I'm not sure - norethisterone? af? oh well. Got a few of those nasty PCOS spots back since the operation which I'm not happy about as that indicates high testosterone and I thought the op was supposed to _lower_ it. Particularly annoyed as I'd managed to get rid of that PCOS feature through my diet and meds and had kept them away for two months. Temperature is still high. (.)(.) are still sore. Come on af...! 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry it is a bad day, Claire, I'm sure you will feel much better in a couple of days, and then it is onwards and upwards!

Annie, I am here, just really busy as well. 

******** - my goodness you are all so brave!



Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Come on Polly get on ********

Claire could the spots be due to AF? and not PCOS?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah Polly, get yourself on ********!  It's not that scary!   You can make your profile private so only your nominated friends can see your info if that's what you're worried about...

Donna, the spots are really specific to pcos, they are very big, very red and very sore and only appear in certain places - neck, chest, back.  They are definitely pcos ones not af ones, much as I'd like to convince myself otherwise!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I still don't really understand what the point of ******** is. I am also clueless as to how to add photos (although it is great looking at everyone else's  ). 

Claire - I was hoping they were af spots too.  Hope it arrives soon.

Skyplus working now - turned everything off and on again, and it came back.  

I know this may not be the best place to ask about this, but do any of you know anything about the pill? I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to talk about contraception and I haven't got a clue what I want. I haven't used anything since about 1996 (pill, only started taking it because of acne, I think). Does it make you put on weight?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG!!!!!! One of the Vag Team wants contraception!     Did we ever think we would get to this!  

I have no advice   I don't like the idea of the pill, I got on ok with a diaphragm for a while but it is a bit fiddly and messy, although I guess you get used to it. Hmm, can't remember what else there is..... 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I've taken Yasmin and Lorethisterone in recent years.  When I first went on the pill years and years ago (Cilest) I did put on some weight but I was under the impression it varied by which pill.  Yasmin is supposed to be good for your hair and skin and I believe this to be the case as when I stopped taking it I noticed a marked difference (for the worse) in both.

You need to ask the doctor whether the combined pill (oestrogen and progresterone) or the progesterone only pill is best for you.  I should think the gp will recommend something, I don't remember going armed with information or any idea of what I wanted any of the times I've been on it but I think the combined pill is safer for avoiding pregnancy.

I agree re photos on ********, it's good for sharing.  Otherwise, I don't know.  I go through phases of getting a bit addicted to the quizzes then it wears off...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

I took Cilest for a while (no reason as we weren't haveing sex but hay) and I didn't notice any weight gain. before that I was microgynon 30 which was also fine.
They now do an implant that goes in your arm if you think you will forget the pill or if you don't like the sound of the pill. There is also an injection you can have every 3 months instead of taking a pill daily.

Claire so sorry I hope I didn't offened by my lack of knowledge. Hoep af arrives soon.

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all, Just a quickie Im up to my eyes at the moment. Dh is in Frankfurt with work (lucky sod).

Emma- I was on mycrogynon aswell and had absolutely no side effects. Definately my pill of choice.

Ive never got the whole ******** thing at all- am I missing much?

Gotta go prepare a stimulating lesson for tonight.

D x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - I'm not a fan of the pill since coming off it to ttc. I worry that is can disguise problems   Have a chat with your GP about the options. Would DH not consider being neutered?!? 

Polly - I did laugh at your post - who ever would have thought there would come a time when we didn't want to be preggie!

Donna -  

Deedee - Hope your students are a good bunch tonight  


******** is just an easy and convinient way to keep in touch with friends I guess and so much easier to share piccies! I love looking at other peoples snaps. Hint from me too Emma!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I know, I'd never have believed I'd be asking this either.  

I don't like the idea of something stuck inside me, and I believe that wth the injections you have an af for 3/4 months non-stop until it takes effect - don't fancy that.
Mind you, after all that ttcing, analysing signs of ovulation etc, I reckon I could just take a reasonable guess as to when to avoid any action.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Theres always condoms Emma


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yuk, no!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ok fair enough


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Time for a new thread----------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135333.0


----------

